# Sticky  We have a special SURPRISE !!



## Whitefeather

I found these two doll babies nestled under Malio this morning
Yep! You've read that right










And now for the rest of the story.​
I went to clean the aviary this morning & spotted a half (empty) eggshell on the platform perch. I had just walked by Sadie's nest & it was empty. 

I knew that Malio utilizes that 'perch' the most, so I went to investigate their nest, before checking Pij'ette & Mikko's nest. 
Both Sadie & Malio were sitting there proud as peacocks. I scooted Malio over a bit & there it was, a little _blonde bottom_ facing me. I was dumbfounded. You could have knocked me over with one of their feathers.  
Apparently I didn't check the basket often enough. 

Excited to no end I called Chuck. As we were talking I thought I better check to see if there was another egg. There wasn't. BUT, there was another baby.  

There was no evidence of any shells when I cleaned the aviary yesterday morning, nor was there any when I did my last rounds about 8:30-9:00 last evening. 

As I was downloading a couple pictures of the babies, Kim called. Of course I had to send her the pictures.  
She asked if I would sticky this thread & post daily pictures while the babies grow up. If there's any objection to this, I'll be happy to remove the sticky.

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds

WHOO HOO!!! This is GREAT news! Have you ever had baby pigeons before? If not, you're in for a REAL treat, which means so are WE!!!
I don't have a problem with the "sticky".............


----------



## pigeonmama

Don't you dare remove this sticky !!! Nothing more fun than watching babies (of any kind) grow !!!
Boy, what cuties they are, and will be beautiful adults, too.
Daryl


----------



## KIPPY

I am really looking forward to daily pictures of these little guys growing up. I hope your up for it.  

This is going to be really neat.


----------



## Skyeking

They are so cute!! Congratulations to Sadie and Malio! Boy are they going to be lookers!

Is this your first oops baby X 2?


----------



## Charis

Good thing you are enlarging the aviary! 
I've had some surprises this week myself. My surprises will be in the adoption forum in about 5 weeks.


----------



## Whitefeather

Lovebirds said:


> WHOO HOO!!! This is GREAT news!
> *Have you ever had baby pigeons before?* If not, you're in for a REAL treat, which means so are WE!!!
> I don't have a problem with the "sticky".............


Yes. In fact Sadie is Mikko & Pij'ette's daughter.



KIPPY said:


> I am really looking forward to daily pictures of these little guys growing up.
> *I hope your up for it*.
> 
> This is going to be really neat.


Oh I'm up for it. I hope *you guys* are up for it.  



Trees Gray said:


> They are so cute!! Congratulations to Sadie and Malio!
> * *Boy are they going to be lookers!*
> 
> ** *Is this your first oops baby X 2?*


* I am so hoping at least one has Malio's feathering. 

** Yep, it sure is. 
But I'm tickled pink over this. 

Cindy


----------



## Pidgey

Cindy,

Were you expecting these little guys or are they "Oops" babies? Are they going to be full Old Dutch Capuchines or a mix?

Pidgey


----------



## maryjane

Congratulations!! They are darling. I look forward to pictures of them growing up!


----------



## TheSnipes

Adorable; there will be daily photo updates, right???


----------



## Lin Hansen

Cindy, congratulations on such a wonderful surprise!

Best wishes,
Linda


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*Sooooo Adorable!*

Congratulations!
on the new boys, girls, or one of each!
Would love to see their growing pics as often as you can post them! 

And I thought I was surprised by 4 eggs...which I will post about on my 'good news' thread with some questions!

Also, looking forward to hearing about your surprise, Charis!

Always a pleasure to hear happy news!


----------



## Whitefeather

Charis said:


> Good thing you are enlarging the aviary!


Yes, it sure is.  



Pidgey said:


> Cindy,
> 
> *Were you expecting these little guys or are they "Oops" babies?*
> 
> Are they going to be full Old Dutch Capuchines or a mix?
> 
> Pidgey


They are definitely "Oops" babies.

No, they won't be full Capuchines. 
Sadie only has 1/2 Capuchine blood, beings she's Mikko's daughter. 

I will be taking pictures daily, however, I _promise_ NOT to post all of them.  

Cindy


----------



## Charis

CHRISTIN RN said:


> Congratulations!
> on the new boys, girls, or one of each!
> Would love to see their growing pics as often as you can post them!
> 
> And I thought I was surprised by 4 eggs...which I will post about on my 'good news' thread with some questions!
> 
> Also, looking forward to hearing about your surprise, Charis!
> 
> Always a pleasure to hear happy news!


I would be happy to send you a couple when they are weaned!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Can't think of anything cuter than a little pink bottom of a baby pigeon. They are adorable. Cindy, it will be interesting to see how they look. Any names yet?

Congratulations.


----------



## Pidgey

I once had a pair that I named "Oops" and "Uh, oh!"

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks

Pidgey said:


> I once had a pair that I named "Oops" and "Uh, oh!"
> 
> Pidgey



LOL

There is also Oopsie and Daisie!  

Then, again, I'm sure that Cindy and Chuck won't have a problem with names!!

Cindy, WHAT FABULOUS NEWS!! I MUST VISIT SOON!! 

Of course, I just _can't resist saying_ that this is a TRUE case of "Never Say Never!"   Sorry, but I am STILL ROFL... 

*LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES!!*

Shi 
& Squeaks (who comments that there's NO danger of HIS egg hatching!!)*COFL

**Cooing On Floor Laughing!*


----------



## TAWhatley

Congratulations, Cindy! I know these babies will be beauties when they grow up and look forward to many, many photos of them  

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather

Thanks everyone for your well wishes & congratulatory posts.

I do have a concern that some of you may be able to help me with.

The picture below shows the location of the basket where the babies are. There is nothing under them except the floor, which is quite a ways down.  

I would like to move the basket over to the area above Rae Charles' cage. Would this disrupt Sadie & Malio caring for the babies? The move isn't that far & the area where I would like to move them is where Sadie & Malio hang out when they aren't in the basket.

I don't want to do anything that would upself Mom & Dad but I do worry about the babies possibly falling out of the basket to the floor.

Appreciate any input.

Cindy


----------



## Charis

Cindy,
I think the babies will be ok. My nest boxes are much higher than the basket in the picture and I have never had a baby fall out. The only time that happened was when a baby hatched on top of one of the nesting boxes. That baby did survive the fall.
Just think about where pigeons build their nests...


----------



## mr squeaks

I'm certainly no expert and others may disagree, but I don't think moving the "nest" over Rae's home would be a problem. Knowing DADDY Malio, he would follow those babies anywhere...and I bet Sadie wouldn't be far behind!

You are only talking a few feet or so, not a half a mile...

Sure gonna be fun see the "developing" pictures!  

LOVE, HUGS, and SCRITCHES

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## mr squeaks

Charis said:


> Cindy,
> I think the babies will be ok. My nest boxes are much higher than the basket in the picture and I have never had a baby fall out. The only time that happened was when a baby hatched on top of one of the nesting boxes. That baby did survive the fall.
> Just think about where pigeons build their nests...


LOL...and I see Charis beat me to the post!  

Sounds good to me too...

Shi


----------



## Charis

mr squeaks said:


> LOL...and I see Charis beat me to the post!
> 
> Sounds good to me too...
> 
> Shi


I think Cindy is a worried Grandma.


----------



## Whitefeather

Appreciate your thoughts Charis & Shi.  

When Sadie & Sam arrived, they shared a large cage with Mikko & Pij'ette, & their basket was right on the floor of the cage, so I knew if they did fall out they wouldn't have fallen very far. 

Here's a picture of them contemplating taking their first bath.  
Sadie (our new Mom) is on the right. 

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather

Charis said:


> I *think* Cindy is a worried Grandma.


I *know* she is.


----------



## TheSnipes

AZWhitefeather said:


> Here's a picture of them contemplating taking their first bath.
> Sadie (our new Mom) is on the right.
> 
> Cindy


CUTENESS OVERLOAD!!!!!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

AZWhitefeather said:


> Here's a picture of them contemplating taking their first bath.  Sadie (our new Mom) is on the right. Cindy


ABSOLUTELY PRICELESS PIC!
Just want to scoop em' up and kiss their little beaks!

Thanks for sharing such a heart warmer!!!

btw: I like the little net idea or something under the nest not to take any chances with mom & dad getting mad and saying, "Here wiseguy, you can take care of them now!"


----------



## phyll

Cindy, what a WONDERFUL surprise & blessing!
I can't wait to see more pictures of those sweet babies. If you haven't moved the nest, place some sort of padding under it ~ pillows, blankets or towels. 

Congratulations to all of you!

Phyll


----------



## mr squeaks

Postings of placing something *under* the nest is a great idea, but I think in Cindy's situation, not that practical...

Shi


----------



## Lovebirds

Cindy, I wouldn't worry about the babies where they are for now. It will be a couple of weeks before they even THINK about trying to move around or go anywhere. The first two weeks they just sit around. At that point however, I think it would be ok to move them somewhere with a "bottom". It will be easier to feed them and IF they start trying to get out of the basket, they would be safe.


----------



## Skyeking

AZWhitefeather said:


> **No, they won't be full Capuchines.
> Sadie only has 1/2 Capuchine blood, beings she's Mikko's daughter. *
> 
> ***I will be taking pictures daily, however, I promise NOT to post all of them.  *
> Cindy


* Can I assume that the babies are definitely 3/4 Capuchines? That brings the odds up for them looking more like Capuchines. 

**Please DO post as many as you can.


----------



## Whitefeather

mr squeaks said:


> LOL
> 
> * *There is also Oopsie and Daisie!*
> 
> Then, again, I'm sure that Cindy and Chuck won't have a problem with names!!
> 
> Cindy, WHAT FABULOUS NEWS!! I MUST VISIT SOON!!
> 
> ** Of course, I just _can't resist saying_ that this is a TRUE case of "Never Say Never!" *Sorry, but I am STILL ROFL*
> 
> LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES!!
> 
> Shi
> & Squeaks (who comments that there's NO danger of HIS egg hatching!!)*COFL


* Or maybe Oopsie & Poopsie. LOL!!

**Watch it!! You may be over here 'baby' bird sitting. On second thought, that wouldn't be much of a punishment, now would it?  




mr squeaks said:


> Postings of placing something *under* the nest is a great idea, but I think in Cindy's situation, not that practical...
> 
> Shi


I could always place something on the floor so as to 'cushion' the fall. But I think Renee has it right. As soon as they're a couple weeks old, I can move the basket over. Appreciate the input Renee.  



Trees Gray said:


> *Can I assume that the babies are definitely 3/4 Capuchines*? That brings the odds up for them looking more like Capuchines.
> 
> Please DO post as many as you can.


Yep! you sure can. THANK YOU for keeping on top of things, Treesa.  
I had a slight cold about 3 weeks ago & it has come back ten fold. Apparently my head is more congested than I thought. 

Cindy


----------



## TheSnipes

What?? no new pictures????


----------



## Maggie-NC

Cindy, my 2 cents worth.....depending on how deep in the nest they are, even tiny babies can wiggle some and parents can move them around too so they could possibly fall out. If they are "low" in the nest I wouldn't worry too much but if the nesting material is up high in the basket, I would worry and probably move them over Rae Charles now.


----------



## Charis

Lady Tarheel said:


> Cindy, my 2 cents worth.....depending on how deep in the nest they are, even tiny babies can wiggle some and parents can move them around too so they could possibly fall out. If they are "low" in the nest I wouldn't worry too much but if the nesting material is up high in the basket, I would worry and probably move them over Rae Charles now.


It's ok to worry! Impossibel not to worry over such precious, adorable babies. 
Just imagine how scary it would be to be a mommy or daddy pigeon and have no option other than a building ledge in NYC.


----------



## Whitefeather

TheSnipes said:


> What?? no new pictures????


They just woke up.  
This isn't the best picture, but it's a start for the day.  

Cindy



Good Morning Mom


----------



## Feefo

They are beautiful Cindy. As far as I am concerned the more pictures the better!

Cynthia


----------



## John_D

They are so adorable, those yellow mini-fuzzballs 

John


----------



## Feefo

If moving the nest in one go proves to be too traumatic for them (two of my pigeons had hysterics when I replaced their damp nest with a dry one of a different shape) you could move it sidewards or downwards just a bit at a time.

Cynthia


----------



## Charis

cyro51 said:


> If moving the nest in one go proves to be too traumatic for them (two of my pigeons had hysterics when I replaced their damp nest with a dry one of a different shape) you could move it sidewards or downwards just a bit at a time.
> 
> Cynthia


Cynthia...You are brilliant!


----------



## Charis

Have the others reacted to the babies?...Any whispering going on or do you think they were privy to the surprise?


----------



## Margarret

Cindy,

Just found your post and so delighted for you. They are simply adorable. No other word for it. I can only imagine your surprise when you found the first and then the second! Your heart must have nearly jumped out of your chest.

In answer to some of your questions.
I would not move the nest right now. It looks fairly deep and I doubt they could fall or even be accidentally pushed out. I tried to move a nest with newly hatched last year and the parent birds freaked and wouldn't go near it till I moved it back in the "right " place. Cynthia's idea of small incremental moves might do the trick. New parents are pretty skittish, especially if it is their first babies.

Daily pictures would not only be welcomed but looked forward to. There is nothing as sweet as watching babies grow up. Sounds like they are going to be 3/4 Old Dutch. What is the other 1/4?

My heartfelt congratulations to Malio and Sadie and blessings on the new tykes.

Hugs, to Grandma,

Margaret


----------



## amoonswirl

How adorable!!!
Congrats! I will be checking back often to see the updates on these two. They are going to be gorgeous when they grow up!


----------



## Skyeking

cyro51 said:


> They are beautiful Cindy. As far as I am concerned the more pictures the better!
> 
> Cynthia


I AGREE 100 percent!


----------



## TAWhatley

AZWhitefeather said:


> They just woke up.
> This isn't the best picture, but it's a start for the day.


I think that's a wonderful picture!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

The VOTES are coming in FAST and FURIOUS!! *ALL* are IN FAVOR of pictures, pictures and more pictures...

Besides, Cindy, since WHEN have you EVER posted a "bad" picture on this site (referring to OUR opinion, not the photographer's!  )

That "today" picture is really something!

Love, Hugs and Scritches TO feathered, furred and none...  

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Whitefeather

Appreciate the suggestion, Cynthia.  

I think I've resolved my concern, for the time being anyway. 
I went out & bought a little deeper basket. I just transferred the nest, without disturbing the babies, to the new basket & put it right back in place. 

Sadie immediately flew over to make sure I hadn't taken her babies. 
Malio is 'nest sitting' now.  

This photo was taken after we were all a bit more awake this morning, even though the baby doesn't yet have his eyes open.  
I'm sure this is the second born. He doesn't have quite as many 'fuzzies' on top if his precious little head.


*A Special Moment with Mom*









I just love the zoom feature on my camera. 
I'm able to get close ups without actually being close up.​


----------



## Charis

I'm looking at another photo contest winner.


----------



## Whitefeather

*Final Photo of the Day*

*Proud Parents, Sadie & Malio*  








The babies were out for a bit (I was hoping to capture a first family photo), but they decided to nestle down, taking advantage of both parents being in the basket. 
Double the warmth. ​


----------



## phyll

Cindy, these pictures are SO beautiful & touching! When I saw "Good Morning Mom," I had to keep blinking so my eyes wouldn't fill with tears. I didn't want to cry because I was anxious to see the picture clearly.

Phyll


----------



## phyll

Charis said:


> I'm looking at another photo contest winner.


That's exactly what I thought, Charis.

Phyll


----------



## Maggie-NC

Superb pictures - they make me feel mushy inside.


----------



## KIPPY

They are so cute my face hurts from smiling.


----------



## Whitefeather

I am thrilled to share our new babies with all of you.  
I am so glad you're enjoying the pictures.

Chuck is chomping at the bit to get home. He can't wait to see the babies.  

Made my aviary rounds tonight & all's quite. Not even a _peep_ from the babies.  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley

We'll all be waiting for the new pics tomorrow, Cindy!   I'm sure Chuck will be totally enchanted with the little ones, and I know he's anxious to see them!

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather

*Day 3*

Good Morning All,

The babies are beginning to stir so will get some pictures pretty soon.  
Mikko & Malio were across the aviary, standing together (which doesn't happen to often) so I took advantage of the situation & got a picture of Dad & Grandpa. That sounds sooo funny, Mikko, a Grandpa.   


*Grandpa (Mikko) & Dad (Malio)*


----------



## Lovebirds

They are just so darn stunning.............this is a fun thread. So you'll have three generations now? That's very cool. Tell that Mikko that he's still looking quite dashing..............are you feeding HIM cheeseburgers? _(If you haven't read the latest in the "mug shot" thread, that won't make a bit of sense.  )_


----------



## Whitefeather

Lovebirds said:


> *They are just so darn stunning*.............this is a fun thread. So you'll have three generations now? That's very cool. Tell that Mikko that he's still looking quite dashing..............*are you feeding HIM cheeseburgers?* _(If you haven't read the latest in the "mug shot" thread, that won't make a bit of sense.  )_


Thanks Renee.  

Yep, three generations. How fun is that? 

 Cheeseburgers!! No way. That's why he *still* looks _dashing_.  
Yeah, I read the posts.

Cindy


----------



## LondonPigeon

really great photos, I really like how nice those birds look


----------



## Whitefeather

*Just the Two of Us Hangin' Out With Dad*







I don't know why, but some of the pictures aren't coming out as clear as the original when transferred from Photobucket. Parts of the pictures are '_fuzzy_'. 

At any rate, here's the babies _*day three*_ photo.  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley

Another very special picture, Cindy! I'm so glad you (and the parents) are willing to share the babies with us!

PhotoBucket might be changing the resolution of the pictures when it loads them .. just a guess on my behalf.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds

AZWhitefeather said:


> I don't know why, but some of the pictures aren't coming out as clear as the original when transferred from Photobucket. Parts of the pictures are '_fuzzy_'.
> 
> At any rate, here's the babies _*day three*_ photo.
> 
> Cindy


That's a pretty darn good lookin' _fuzzy_ picture to me. TOO sweet. You guys that have these birds as pets have a really good vantage point from which to watch the whole process. 
I know with my birds, one, because it is so cold here right now and two, they are in a loft, for the most part keep their babies covered 24/7. Even if I do happen up on a pair feeding, most of time, ESPECIALLY if I have my camera, they will stop feeding and cover the babies right away. Now if I DON'T have the camera, sometimes I can just stand and watch them feed the babies. I think they do it on purpose to irritate me.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Well, I can't stay away from this thread without running my mouth but honestly they are so pink (babies) and white (parents) and cute. Cindy, can you make the one with Sadie and one of the babies larger? That is my favorite so far and I would love to see it a full page!!!!!!

You know, In the last picture, it looks as if I can see some little slits in their eyes.


----------



## Lovebirds

Lady Tarheel said:


> Well, I can't stay away from this thread without running my mouth but honestly they are so pink (babies) and white (parents) and cute. Cindy, can you make the one with Sadie and one of the babies larger? That is my favorite so far and I would love to see it a full page!!!!!!
> 
> You know, In the last picture, it looks as if I can see some little slits in their eyes.


Yea, they will probably have their eyes open by tomorrow. I'm like you. I keep a close watch on this thread. I've obviously seen dozens and dozens of babies, but you never get tired of looking at them. Wish I could raise babies all year long.


----------



## Maggie-NC

I wish you could too cause all of your babies are beautiful too!


----------



## Lovebirds

Lady Tarheel said:


> I wish you could too cause all of your babies are beautiful too!


Well, we could split the difference. I'll raise em' and then send em' to you!!!


----------



## TheSnipes

Lovebirds said:


> I've obviously seen dozens and dozens of babies, but you never get tired of looking at them. Wish I could raise babies all year long.


Ain't it the truth?!


----------



## TerriB

Beautiful photos of gorgeous birds! The close-up detail is enchanting!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

WONDERFUL PHOTOS!

Those birds are so gorgeous!
Keep those pics coming, please!
The parents seem so proud along with the grandpa!
Bless you for giving them such a perfect life with such loving care!
They look soooo happy!
Great thread!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Charis said:


> Good thing you are enlarging the aviary!
> I've had some surprises this week myself.My surprises will be in the adoption forum in about 5 weeks.


AWWWW! WE HAVE TO WAIT FIVE WHOLE WEEKS!!!!
Just make a 'surprise' thread with pics! LOL
Maybe you've done so already...I'll have to look!


----------



## Whitefeather

Lady Tarheel said:


> *Cindy, can you make the one with Sadie and one of the babies larger? * That is my favorite so far and I would love to see it a full page!!!!!!


let's see what I can do, Maggie.  
I posted two of Sadie with one of her babies. I'm thinking this is the one you are referring to. I will post it directly to site & see if it isn't a bit more clear.

Better? 

Cindy


----------



## pigeonmama

Now, Cindy, I know you think this was the better of the two pics you took on the 31'st, but I really love the first one the most. To me, it expresses such loving tenderness between mom and baby. Don't ask me why I favor that one, they are both so beautiful. You are so danged talented, and have such beautiful models.
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC

Cindy, thank you. To me, it is just perfect! The look on Sadie's face and her eyes show so much love for her baby. I got teary-eyed looking at it. Absolutely wonderful shot.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996

That one is adorable, but my favorite is this one. They are so cute, Cindy!!

Alice

Good Morning Mom


----------



## Whitefeather

*What a difference a couple days make*

Last evening Sadie moved off the babies while turning around to get some seeds, so I was able to get a pretty good picture of them in full view. I thought it would be fun to post a 'growth comparison' picture for starters today. 

*We're growing LOTS*


----------



## pigeonmama

Oh, Alice, it's my favorite, too.
Daryl


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Congradulations Cindy! The fun has only started.
I can't wait til I get my first babies! 

Enjoy, Enjoy.


----------



## Feefo

I liked the hanging out with dad picture. He looks as if he is ready to burst with pleasure.

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather

Lady Tarheel said:


> Cindy, thank you. To me, it is just perfect! The look on Sadie's face and her eyes show so much love for her baby. I got teary-eyed looking at it. Absolutely wonderful shot.


I should have asked you, Maggie, which picture you wanted to see enlarged. If it was the first one, I'll be happy to post it directly to the site so it will be larger & hopefully more clear. 

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather

I didn't see the babies a lot today & didn't want to disturb them just to get a picture, but one did surface long enough for me to get a picture.  
They both seem to be doing wonderfully. Peeping more each day. 
Malio & Sadie are such doting parents.  

Cindy


*I almost have my eyes open*


----------



## Whitefeather

Lovebirds said:


> That's a pretty darn good lookin' _fuzzy_ picture to me. TOO sweet. You guys that have these birds as pets have a really good vantage point from which to watch the whole process.
> I know with my birds, one, because it is so cold here right now and two, they are in a loft, for the most part keep their babies covered 24/7.
> 
> *Even if I do happen up on a pair feeding, most of time, ESPECIALLY if I have my camera, they will stop feeding and cover the babies right away*.
> 
> Now if I DON'T have the camera, sometimes I can just stand and watch them feed the babies. I think they do it on purpose to irritate me.


My guys are so used to seeing me with my camera, it doesn't even phase them.  

I don't get right up in their face when they're feeding the babies, but I have been in the aviary attempting to get a picture & they just keep on feeding. I do keep a fairly good distance though, out of respect for the most part.

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for another great picture, Cindy! That sure is a cute little tyke!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

Terrific updates, Cindy!!

Can't wait until Chuck gets to see them...I DO hope he greets you FIRST before running out to the aviary!    

Do you think you and Chuck will be able to come up with names while he's home??? No pressure, of course... 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## KIPPY

*



I DO hope he greets you FIRST before running out to the aviary!

Click to expand...

*LOL!

I hope so to but you just might want to keep some distance just in case. I would probably stay away fom the door.

It's one thing walking into one  but getting hit by an opening door could really leave a mark.

The pictures are great!


----------



## Whitefeather

Thanks, Terry. 



mr squeaks said:


> Terrific updates, Cindy!!
> 
> Can't wait until Chuck gets to see them...I DO hope he greets you FIRST before running out to the aviary!
> 
> *Do you think you and Chuck will be able to come up with names while he's home*??? No pressure, of course...
> 
> Love, Hugs and Scritches
> 
> Shi & Squeaks


I doubt it. I haven't even given it any thought yet. 
With Frank & Jesse's babies, it was Bonnie & Clyde from day one. Wanted to stay with the '_outlaw_' theme.  

Sadie & Sam were about three weeks old when I named them. 

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather

_Quote:
I DO hope he greets you FIRST before running out to the aviary! _



KIPPY said:


> LOL!
> 
> I hope so to but you just might want to keep some distance just in case. I would probably stay away fom the door.
> 
> * *It's one thing walking into one*  *but getting hit by an opening door could really leave a mark.*
> 
> ** *The pictures are great*!


* I'm assume you're referring to the famous sliding glass door incident? LOL!!
Let me tell ya, running into one leaves a pretty good mark as well.  
Believe it or not, my forehead* still* hurts.  

** What's really scary, is that I forgot I had *just* closed it.  

Cindy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Congratulations on the two little bundles, Cindy!  I bet you were quite surprised when this happened but ready and willing to accept two new, beautiful birds to your little flock. 

They are precious!


----------



## Whitefeather

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> * *Congratulations on the two little bundles*, Cindy!
> 
> ** *I bet you were quite surprised* *when this happened* but ready and willing to accept two new, beautiful birds to your little flock.
> 
> They are precious!


* Thanks, Brad.

** Surprised is putting it mildly.  
When I found the half a shell, I honestly couldn't imagine where it came from. After all, I *always* check the baskets.  
The shell had to have been carried to where I found it. Then I found the other half across from where I found the first half. Neither were near any of the baskets. I never did find the second shell. 

No question about it, they became members of the family as soon as they hatched. Believe me, they're not going anywhere.  

Cindy


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

These pics are award-winning!
You should consider entering them in a few contests!
These guys would definitely earn their keep and then some!
Thanks for the continued updates....it's a joy to come visit each nite after work!


----------



## Whitefeather

CHRISTIN RN said:


> * *These pics are award-winning!*
> 
> ** *You should consider entering them in a few contests!*
> 
> These guys would definitely earn their keep and then some!
> Thanks for the continued updates....it's a joy to come visit each nite after work!


* I appreciate the compliment, Christin.  

** Maybe one will be good enough to enter in this year's state fair. 
A picture of Mikko, the babies grandpa, received an honorable mention at the 2006 state fair. 

Cindy


----------



## philodice

Great pictures! I only have one complaint.
Every time I post a picture thread, I get like a few comments. Then somebody posts babies we all have to run right over and coo.
I've had several great picture posts, hijacked by a sudden baby announcement with pictures. *sigh*

Lol I'm just kidding. Someday I will have baby pictures.


----------



## Whitefeather

*Day 5, An 'Important' New Development*

*White Feathers Beginning to Show*


----------



## Dezirrae

Wow Cindy - I have just caught up on this thread - have to agree with everyone's posts - the more pictures the better  No chance of mine having babies so I do just love watching babies grow up (vicariously of course). You are very talented with the camera - just seem to know exactly when the snap that shutter. The shot of the baby with his/her eyes nearly open is adorable - looks to be smiling (can understand why seeing where s/he's living  ). Looking forward to the daily photos!


----------



## Whitefeather

Dezirrae said:


> Wow Cindy - I have just caught up on this thread - have to agree with everyone's posts - the more pictures the better. No chance of mine having babies so I do just love watching babies grow up (vicariously of course).
> 
> **You are very talented with the camera - just seem to know exactly when the snap that shutter.* The shot of the baby with his/her eyes nearly open is adorable - looks to be smiling (can understand why seeing where s/he's living  ).
> 
> ***Looking forward to the daily photos!*


* Appreciate the compliment, Desirrae.  
It's really pretty much luck. Some turn out, some don't. 
Either way, I love photographing my birds & sharing those photos. 

** No worries there, I'll be posting at least one picture a day to share the babies progress with the group.  
Now that I detect some feathers beginning, picture taking becomes even more fun.  

Cindy


----------



## Pete Jasinski

philodice said:


> Great pictures! I only have one complaint.
> Every time I post a picture thread, I get like a few comments. Then somebody posts babies we all have to run right over and coo.
> I've had several great picture posts, hijacked by a sudden baby announcement with pictures. *sigh*
> 
> Lol I'm just kidding. Someday I will have baby pictures.


Oh well, that's life in the big city  
Keep those pics coming Cindy, you know there's nothing we love more then baby pics!


----------



## Skyeking

Another little ball of white snowy feathering, SO cute. 

The subjects are exquisit and quality of your pictures don't hurt either.

I AGREE, keep them coming!


----------



## Reti

I can't get enough watching those baby pics. 

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather

*Day 6, Getting as big as Mom*

We're having a very cloudy, rainy day, which I'm loving. Unfortunately these aren't ideal conditions for taking pictures. However, I'll take the rain & deal with the conditions accordingly.  

I *was* able to get a quite shot of the babies eating this morning. 
They're really starting to flap their wings. 


*Sadie Has Her Beak Full*


----------



## Lovebirds

Cute Cute Cute!!!!


----------



## Whitefeather

*"Would you like to say Hi to all the nice people at Pigeon Talk"
"I sure would. Hi everyone" * 








*"Hey, I want to say Hi to everyone too."*​


----------



## mr squeaks

WOW! 

Talk about Sadie having her wings...er...beak FULL!

How BIG is her throat?? LOL

GREAT PICTURE!!

LOVE, HUGS & SCRITCHES

_Shi & Squeaks_

Yep, I'm LOVIN' the rainy day too!


----------



## Reti

Beautiful pics. Goodness, they grow way too fast.
I would like it if they stayed babies for a year or so 

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks

*"HI!"* WITH HIGH WINGERS TO YOU CUTIES TOO!!

*Squeaks*


----------



## Maggie-NC

For once, I am just speechless. Cindy, those are WONDERFUL shots. Gosh, if they get any cuter I can't stand it. You have so many that could win the picture contest that I wouldn't even know which one to pick.

Tell the babies Hi back and that we think they are the sweetest little babies.


----------



## mr squeaks

Lady Tarheel said:


> For once, I am just speechless. Cindy, those are WONDERFUL shots. Gosh, if they get any cuter I can't stand it. *You have so many that could win the picture contest that I wouldn't even know which one to pick.*
> 
> Tell the babies Hi back and that we think they are the sweetest little babies.


EXACTLY, Maggie!! 

Maybe there should be a "sub" category called "Cindy's Pics" and we vote on the one we like the best!??

Shi


----------



## Skyeking

What adorable pictures and great captions! I love where Sadie is feeding both at once! What a mom!


----------



## Whitefeather

Thanks everyone. I'm glad you're enjoying the photos.
I must say, I really do like the last one. 
Just as I was clicking the camera the second baby peeked around Malio's side.  

I have a quick question.
About 20 minutes ago I heard a 'thud'. Thinking the worst, I ran into the aviary & the babies were tucked away in the nest. *Whew*

However, all the birds were standing at attention, not moving a feather. Then all of a sudden Malio flew from the nest, leaving the babies behind. 

I'm guessing there might have been a Sharp Shinned Hawk flying by. What the thud was, I have no idea. I didn't see any birds outside that may have hit a window. 

I'm really concerned about the babies. Neither Malio nor Sadie have returned to the nest.  

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds

AZWhitefeather said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm glad you're enjoying the photos.
> I must say, I really do like the last one.
> Just as I was clicking the camera the second baby peeked around Malio's side.
> 
> I have a quick question.
> About 20 minutes ago I heard a 'thud'. Thinking the worst, I ran into the aviary & the babies were tucked away in the nest. *Whew*
> 
> However, all the birds were standing at attention, not moving a feather. Then all of a sudden Malio flew from the nest, leaving the babies behind.
> 
> I'm guessing there might have been a Sharp Shinned Hawk flying by. What the thud was, I have no idea. I didn't see any birds outside that may have hit a window.
> 
> I'm really concerned about the babies. Neither Malio nor Sadie have returned to the nest.
> 
> Cindy


Probably was a hawk that scared them. They'll be ok. Your babies are in a nice warm area, so they'll be ok. I bet one or the other is back on the nest by the time you read this.


----------



## Whitefeather

Lovebirds said:


> Probably was a hawk that scared them. They'll be ok. Your babies are in a nice warm area, so they'll be ok.
> 
> *I bet one or the other is back on the nest by the time you read this.*


 Yes, Sadie is on the basket having a bite to eat.
Sorry about the moment of panic.  

Thanks Renee.  

Cindy


----------



## Pidgey

You might want to check outside to see if there's a bird or other animal laying around knocked senseless in a case like that.

Pidgey


----------



## Whitefeather

AZWhitefeather said:


> I'm guessing there might have been a Sharp Shinned Hawk flying by. What the thud was, I have no idea.
> *I didn't see any birds outside that may have hit a window. *





Pidgey said:


> *You might want to check outside to see if there's a bird or other animal laying around knocked senseless in a case like that.*
> 
> Pidgey


I already did. 

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather

*Day 7*

*Here we are, one week old*


----------



## Margarret

My gosh a week has gone by so fast! I've loved all the pictures. They are so pink and cute in their one week picture. Is the smaller baby showing feathers yet? This is so fun watching them grow every day.

Margaret


----------



## Pidgey

If you're feelin' low and need a smile, all you gotta' do is come to this thread, look at the pictures and know in your heart that at least somethin's right in the world somewhere.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds

Oh how darling!! Funny how one seems to have more fuzzies than the other. Just a couple more days and we'll get to see some feathers and colors. YIPPEE!


----------



## Whitefeather

Margarret said:


> * *My gosh a week has gone by so fast!* I've loved all the pictures. They are so pink and cute in their one week picture.
> ** *Is the smaller baby showing feathers yet?* This is so fun watching them grow every day.
> 
> Margaret


* How time flies, hah?  

** Yeah, he's catching up.  He was probably the second born. 

Sean has a 'camera' phone, as does Chuck, so we're going to get a picture of the babies & send it to him as a surprise. He was supposed to be home yesterday, but was turned around in OKC going back to the east coast, so he's missing a lot.  
We thought sending a picture would be fun.  

Cindy


----------



## Charis

Pidgey said:


> If you're feelin' low and need a smile, all you gotta' do is come to this thread, look at the pictures and know in your heart that at least somethin's right in the world somewhere.
> 
> Pidgey


For Sure!


----------



## TheSnipes

mr squeaks said:


> EXACTLY, Maggie!!
> 
> Maybe there should be a "sub" category called "Cindy's Pics" and we vote on the one we like the best!??
> 
> Shi


I could never choose!! This is a wonderful album, such nice clear closeups!


----------



## Skyeking

What adorable little dumplings, I am SURE Chuck will appreciate phone pics of the "kids."


----------



## Whitefeather

*I know I MUST be hidden, because my face is covered *  








These babies are getting big enough now that some part of them seems to 'stick' out somewhere.  
As long as *they* think they're hidden, it's ​


----------



## Maggie-NC

LOL, and just when you think they can't get any better..........they do.


----------



## mr squeaks

Pidgey is certainly correct about this happy thread!

Those guys are certainly being WELL FED!  

Can't wait to see their colors and if they show any Old Dutch... 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley

AZWhitefeather said:


> *I know I MUST be hidden, because my face is covered *
> These babies are getting big enough now that some part of them seems to 'stick' out somewhere.
> As long as *they* think they're hidden, it's ​


AMAZING photo and caption!

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather

I just couldn't resist that little pink beak sticking out.  

The babies are tucked away for the night & all's well.  

Cindy


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Absolutely wonderful pictures. I love the hidden babies


----------



## LondonPigeon

the babies look happy & healthy


----------



## Reti

The last pic is too funny ... and cute.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking

Reti said:


> The last pic is too funny ... and cute.
> 
> Reti


.....AND so pink, quite a contrast to my little black baby!


----------



## Whitefeather

*Day 8, Sadie's backing off*

Just a short update.

When I went to feed the guys this morning, I noticed the smaller of the two babies had a completely empty crop. I kept my distance but also kept an eye on what was going on. 

After Sadie had eaten, she began feeding the larger of the two. He's much more aggressive than the little one. 

I began my daily cleaning, still keeping a close eye on the basket.
I finished the aviary & started sweeping the floor of the AZ room. 

The littlest one began squeaking like crazy. Sadie just sat there.  
As I'm getting more & more concerned, I guess Malio was as well. He flew over to the nest, kind of booting Sadie out & began feeding the little one. *Whew*

I continued to watch, still keeping my distance, & bless his heart, *he was filling that baby up to the gills*.  

About 10 minutes after he fed 'her' (she's tiny, so I'm thinking a little girl  ) I checked to make sure her crop was full. It was. 

Cindy

*Thanks, Daddy, I feel soooo much better now*


----------



## Lovebirds

AZWhitefeather said:


> Just a short update.
> 
> When I went to feed the guys this morning, I noticed the smaller of the two babies had a completely empty crop. I kept my distance but also kept an eye on what was going on.
> 
> After Sadie had eaten, she began feeding the larger of the two. He's much more aggressive than the little one.
> 
> I began my daily cleaning, still keeping a close eye on the basket.
> I finished the aviary & started sweeping the floor of the AZ room.
> 
> The littlest one began squeaking like crazy. Sadie just sat there.
> As I'm getting more & more concerned, I guess Malio was as well. He flew over to the nest, kind of booting Sadie out & began feeding the little one. *Whew*
> 
> I continued to watch, still keeping my distance, & bless his heart, he was filling that baby up to the gills.
> 
> About 10 minutes after he fed 'her' (she's tiny, so I'm thinking a little girl ) I checked to make sure her crop was full. It was, & she was nestled down content as a clam.
> 
> I don't have any pictures as yet. I was more concerned about that baby getting fed & not disturbing the process.
> 
> Cindy



Yea, I've seen that happen too. It all works out though. Just keep an eye on the little one and if need be, you can take the bigger one out so they'll feed little bit. I don't know how often Sadie lays? I had a hen this year lay her second set of eggs when her babies were only 11 days old. They usually wait a little longer than that, but it could be they are already thinking about the NEXT nest and they get sidetracked somewhat. I don't expect you've got anything to worry about, but ya never know what these guys are thinking.


----------



## LondonPigeon

good to hear the smaller bird was well fed

does that mean Sadie is a bad mother for not looking after both babies properly? 

it's good Malio stepped in


----------



## Whitefeather

Lovebirds said:


> Yea, I've seen that happen too. It all works out though.
> *Just keep an eye on the little one and if need be, you can take the bigger one out so they'll feed little bit.*
> 
> I don't know how often Sadie lays? I had a hen this year lay her second set of eggs when her babies were only 11 days old. They usually wait a little longer than that, but it could be they are already thinking about the NEXT nest and they get sidetracked somewhat. I don't expect you've got anything to worry about, but ya never know what these guys are thinking.


That was my back up plan. I do have a basket ready to put him in, if need be.
I would have checked first though to make sure that would be OK.
Thanks for the confirmation, Renee.  




LondonPigeon said:


> good to hear the smaller bird was well fed
> 
> * *does that mean Sadie is a bad mother for not looking after both babies properly*?
> 
> ** *it's good Malio stepped in*


* No, LP, she's a good Mom.  
Perhaps she's a bit overwhelmed because the babies are getting bigger, I'm not sure. But she *is* a good Mom. 

** That's the beauty of team work, whether it's humans or our feathered friends, they pitch in when necessary. 
Cindy


----------



## MaryOfExeter

A week already?
They're growing fast but not losing any cuteness! 

I'm glad to hear the little one is getting food in one way or another. Hopefully dad will keep up the good work and she'll grow up to be just as big as her nestmate!


----------



## Dezirrae

AZWhitefeather said:


> I know I MUST be hidden, because my face is covered
> ....These babies are getting big enough now that some part of them seems to 'stick' out somewhere.
> As long as *they* think they're hidden, it's


ROFL -- I LOVE the captions  I'm sure that's exactly what they think -- they don't think of themselves as "big" yet -- so darn cute


----------



## Cyn79

Those Pictures are Priceless! You should put together your own pigeon calendar!


----------



## TAWhatley

Cyn79 said:


> Those Pictures are Priceless! You should put together your own pigeon calendar!


Cindy has already done that! Perhaps there will be another calendar or two (or other lovely pigeon related items) forthcoming!

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather

Cyn79 said:


> *Those Pictures are Priceless*!
> 
> *You should put together your own pigeon calendar*!


Thank you. 

As Terry mentioned, I have made some calendars. 
The first two were:
Feathers and Fur, featuring photos of my pigeons & one of my cats, & Feral Feathers, featuring photos of my backyard flock. Both of course complete with captions.  

Yes, indeed, an upcoming calendar of 'babies' is on top of my 'Things to do' list.  


Just a quick update for everyone.
I do have a couple cute photos waiting to be posted. 
For some reason, whether it's at my end or Photobucket's, I haven't been able to upload them.  
When things get straightened out, I'll put them in the proper post according to date. 
Sorry about the snag.  

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather

*Day 9, How quickly they learn*

I discovered my 'right' click option on my mouse is not working so I'm unable to copy any pictures, links, etc.  
Will go out today & buy a new one. Then hopefully I'll be back in business.  

I do have a cute little story to share though.

I was feeding the guys this morning & had just filled the seed dish at the nest & moved on to fill the other one above Rae Charles' place. 
Sadie flew to the nest & began eating. She disturbed the babies & they bagan moving about quite a bit. Well, the smallest of the two was heading for the edge of the nest, 'backwards'. 

My first thought was dear heaven, she's going to fall out. *WRONG*!! She was backing up to '_poop_' outside the nest, just like Mom & Dad do.  

Gotta love, & admire, their intelligence, even at a week old.  

Cindy


----------



## Reti

I saw a few do that, Cindy. I think it is so adorable.And then they say pigeons are dirty. 

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds

yea, wonder how they "learn to do that"...I know I keep the bowl of feed right beside the nest so that the parents don't have to get up to eat. Usually by the time the babies are 6 or 7 days old, I have to start moving the bowl away from the nest bowl, so they won't hang their little butts over and poop in the feed.


----------



## Pidgey

Reti said:


> ...And then they say pigeons are dirty.
> 
> Reti


Pigeons will never be as dirty as people.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks

Pidgey said:


> Pigeons will never be as dirty as people.
> 
> Pidgey


I was going to comment, "you can say that again, Pidgey!" But then, you might!

Soooo instead, I'll just say "AMEN!"

   

Shi 
& Squeaks (who says he "approves my comments!")


----------



## TheSnipes

AZWhitefeather said:


> I discovered my 'right' click option on my mouse is not working so I'm unable to copy any pictures, links, etc.


LOL she wore out her picture upload button


----------



## Whitefeather

TheSnipes said:


> LOL *she wore out her picture upload button *


 That's great! I probably did.  

*BUT*, I took the mouse from our other computer so I'm back in business & didn't even have to go buy a new new. 

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather

*Day 9 photo*

*"SO, what do you think we'll have for dinner tonight?"*








*"Probably some more soupy seeds" 
"Yeah"* 


I added a photo to Day 8 thread (post #129)
Now I think we're back on track. ​


----------



## Reti

Gooness, looks at those crops...and they're still talking about dinner 


Reti


----------



## Whitefeather

Reti said:


> Gooness, looks at those crops...and they're still talking about dinner
> 
> 
> Reti


Just like kids, ALWAYS thinking about eating.  
That little one has finally started getting aggressive. 

This morning it was a riot. Big boy was eating & the little one decided it was time to stand up to him. She kept scooting her body in his direction to keep him from eating, *while* she was eating. They are priceless to watch. 

In the end, they both got their fill.  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley

The babies are looking wonderful, Cindy! Thanks for the photos!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC

Wouldn't you love to know what they are thinking? They may have a prehistoric look but to me they are absolutely beautiful.

Cindy, have you kissed either of them yet?


----------



## Lovebirds

Adorable!! They're probably thinking what funny looking creatures WE are!!


----------



## Whitefeather

Thanks, Terry.
The little one still has a awful lot of yellow fuzzies. Much more than the other one. But she's growing & her feathers *are* beginning to sprout, so I guess everything's OK.  



Lady Tarheel said:


> * *Wouldn't you love to know what they are thinking?*
> 
> ** *They may have a prehistoric look but to me they are absolutely beautiful.*
> 
> *** *Cindy, have you kissed either of them yet?*


* Yes, I sure would. 

** I think they resemble ostriches.  

*** No, I haven't. I've had a nasty cold for the past two weeks, so I'm keeping my distance. I have no idea if they can 'catch' a human cold, but I'm not taking any chances.



Lovebirds said:


> Adorable!!
> *They're probably thinking what funny looking creatures WE are!!*


And you're probably right, Renee.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks

I don't know, Cindy...your captions sure SEEM to be what they are thinking!  

Geez, if I don't get over to see them soon...they will be adults and won't "know" their Aunt Shi!  

They sure are growing FAST!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Whitefeather

*Day 10*

*First Family Photo*
(Mom's a little busy, but at least they're all together)


----------



## mr squeaks

One word, Cindy:

*PRICELESS!!*

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley

Another award winning photo!  

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

What a handsome family portrait.  PRICELESS...is right!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Malio sure looks like the Patriarch of that family!

Wow!


----------



## Reti

Oh my, that is such an awsome pic.

Reti


----------



## TerriB

What big healthy babies and attentive parents! Wonderful photos!


----------



## Charis

They are going to be stunning!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

WONDERFULLY AWESOME PICS!

I also agree with Pidgey, so nice to come and see this little birdie family after a hard days work!

Names, Names...what about their names?

The big guy Dumpling and the little one Dolly. ???


----------



## Whitefeather

CHRISTIN RN said:


> WONDERFULLY AWESOME PICS!
> 
> I also agree with Pidgey, so nice to come and see this little birdie family after a hard days work!
> 
> *Names, Names*...what about their names?
> 
> The big guy *Dumpling* and the little one *Dolly*. ???


Hi Christin,
I usually wait until they've grown a bit before naming them. I like to see what kind of personality they may have. 

There are times, however, when you hear a name & it just clicks. Like 'Blueberry', the roller that Charis' son named. He doesn't look like a blueberry. He has no indication of any 'blue' feathering, if you will, but the name suits him to a tee. He could be nothing other than 'Blueberry'.

When I read your suggestion of Dolly & Dumpling it clicked.

I'm banking on the little one being a female. I hope I'm right or else he will have to go through life with the name of Dolly. Oh well, Johnny Cash did pretty well with his song 'A Boy Named Sue'.  
And the larger one loves to eat & Dumpling definitely fits him. 

I just called Chuck & ran the names by him. He thought they were great.

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather

*Day 11*

*Do ya think maybe, JUST MAYBE* . . .








. . . *I'll look like my Daddy?*

Does she look like a *Dolly* or what? 
With those new feathers she looks like she should be a main character *in* 'Hello Dolly' ​


----------



## Lovebirds

AZWhitefeather said:


> *Do ya think maybe, JUST MAYBE* . . .
> [
> . . . *I'll look like my Daddy?*
> 
> Does she look like a *Dolly* or what?
> With those new feathers she looks like she should be a main character *in* 'Hello Dolly' ​


ADORABLE!!!! So, Dolly (yes, she does look like a Dolly) is the one with the most fuzzies?


----------



## Maggie-NC

SHE does look like a Dolly. I love both names, particularly Dolly, because one of our most memorable babies had that name. Our Dolly was the one the vet wanted to put down and I held fast not to and she was able to be released. Still miss her though.

Cindy, I hope at least one of them takes after Dad.


----------



## Whitefeather

Lovebirds said:


> ADORABLE!!!! *So, Dolly* (yes, she does look like a Dolly) *is the one with the most fuzzies*?


Yes. She still has a lot of fuzzies, where her sibling is losing most of his.  




Lady Tarheel said:


> SHE does look like a Dolly. I love both names, particularly Dolly, because one of our most memorable babies had that name. Our Dolly was the one the vet wanted to put down and I held fast not to and she was able to be released. Still miss her though.
> 
> Cindy, *I hope at least one of them takes after Dad*.


Oh, I do as well, Maggie.

I really checked those feathers & unlike her sibling, _Dumpling's_ feathers come pretty much straight down, her's point upward & some straight out. There's not a distinct pattern to them. If that's any indication of how a Capuchine begins to feather then she'll be a Capuchine.

We'll see what 'develops'.  

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking

That is one handsome baby picture!!!! 



CHRISTIN RN said:


> WONDERFULLY AWESOME PICS!
> *The big guy Dumpling and the little one Dolly. ???*


Congratulations on coming up with such great names, Christin!!! Are you going to name my baby too?




AZWhitefeather said:


> *When I read your suggestion of Dolly & Dumpling it clicked.
> I'm banking on the little one being a female. I hope I'm right or else he will have to go through life with the name of Dolly. Oh well, Johnny Cash did pretty well with his song 'A Boy Named Sue'.
> And the larger one loves to eat & Dumpling definitely fits him. *
> Cindy



Hi Cindy,

I agree, perfect names!!

My two babies were also sized one big and one little, and I thought the small light colored one would be the girl too, and the big dark baby would be the boy. But in my case, the small baby turned out to be Skye the boy, and the big baby turned out to be the girl, Sonic. LOL


----------



## Margarret

Cindy,

Those names are perfect. I'm pretty sure Dolly is going to have her daddy's feathering. Those reversed feathers sure show her to be getting a Capuchine ruff(not sure what they call it among the Capuchinos). How about Dumpling? Any reversed feathers on him?

I think you have already won the baby photo section for this year's contest. Those are some of the sweetest pictures, bar none, that I have ever seen.

Margaret


----------



## Rooster2312

Hi Cindy,

I haven't had time to post recently, but I have been following this thread with great interest! Your lovely pigeon family are just the cutest! You take the most amazing photographs that are a such a pleasure to view  

What a great idea to make this thread a sticky. An online family photo album that you can be proud of!

Looking forward to seeing many more of these wonderful pics as the babies grow.

Lindi


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Cindy, 

Your latest additions are looking fantastic and extremely well cared for, such sweet little things indeed. I love all your pictures, they are simply schmarvelous.


----------



## Guest

your pictures are awesome, wish I had the ability to pull of such pictures as yours lol i have pigeons that wanna kick the crap outtah me with wing butting as soon as look at me and they are just on fake eggs .. more power to you you got the touch thats all Im gonna say and thanks for sharing


----------



## TerriB

This is so cool! We get to see how one of the fancy pigeons develop their feathers and enjoy adorable baby pictures!


----------



## mr squeaks

*Yippee! Yahoo! Yeehaw! Hallelujah! AMEN!*

_Finally_ was able to meet Dolly and Dumpling today and help Cindy make a nest adjustment. I GOT TO HOLD *BOTH* WHILE CINDY TOOK ADORABLE PICS!!

They are just sooooo cute and full of personality, even at that young age! Can't wait to see how they "develop" and sure hope that Dolly, at least, looks like her(?) DAD!!

MANY THANKS, Cindy!! Had a GREAT TIME!!     

_Shi_


----------



## TAWhatley

mr squeaks said:


> *Yippee! Yahoo! Yeehaw! Hallelujah! AMEN!*
> 
> _Finally_ was able to meet Dolly and Dumpling today and help Cindy make a nest adjustment. I GOT TO HOLD *BOTH* WHILE CINDY TOOK ADORABLE PICS!!
> 
> They are just sooooo cute and full of personality, even at that young age! Can't wait to see how they "develop" and sure hope that Dolly, at least, looks like her(?) DAD!!
> 
> MANY THANKS, Cindy!! Had a GREAT TIME!!
> 
> _Shi_


Lucky you, Shi! You will be the envy of the board! Will we be seeing those pics soon ??

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather

TAWhatley said:


> Lucky you, Shi! You will be the envy of the board! *Will we be seeing those pics soon* ??
> 
> Terry


Hi Terry,
I thought while I had the babies out of their nest to change it, I would take that opportunity to get a couple pictures. I only took three, one of which I will post tomorrow. I'm just now downloading them. The bright background really shows off what feathers they have.  

I took the old nest completely out of the basket as it was really getting nasty. I replaced it with a couple folded wash clothes & some pine needles. The nest is deeper now, which is good for the babies but will be a bit of a challenge for me to get pictures. I'm sure I'll figure out a way though.  

I just made my last rounds & neither Sadie nor Malio are in the basket. The babies looked OK, but I would think they might get cold. I guess Mom & Dad know what they're doing.  

Appreciate the extra hands today, Shi.  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley

AZWhitefeather said:


> Hi Terry,
> I thought while I had the babies out of their nest to change it, I would take that opportunity to get a couple pictures. I only took three, one of which I will post tomorrow. I'm just now downloading them. The bright background really shows off what feathers they have.
> 
> I took the old nest completely out of the basket as it was really getting nasty. I replaced it with a couple folded wash clothes & some pine needles. The nest is deeper now, which is good for the babies but will be a bit of a challenge for me to get pictures. I'm sure I'll figure out a way though.
> 
> I just made my last rounds & neither Sadie nor Malio are in the basket. The babies looked OK, but I would think they might get cold. I guess Mom & Dad know what they're doing.
> 
> Appreciate the extra hands today, Shi.
> 
> Cindy


I'll look forward to the pics, Cindy. Yes, Mom and Dad do know what they are doing, and I'm sure the babies will be OK .. it's scary for us human grand parents sometimes, but it almost always works out just fine. Never hurts to be a worried human and keep a close eye on things, though. 

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather

*Day 12*

*Dumpling & Dolly*








*Our First Picture Outside Our Nest*​


----------



## Whitefeather

*So THAT'S where Dad goes grocery (seed) shopping*


----------



## Skyeking

Between my youngen and your pictures.....I'm suffering from an EXTREME CUTENESS OVERLOAD!!!!  

Your pics are just the bEST!!!


----------



## Pidgey

Yeah, there's no point in even having a photo competition this year--these little darlings would get the top three places.

Pidgey


----------



## Whitefeather

Pidgey said:


> * *Yeah, there's no point in even having a photo competition this year*
> these little darlings would get the top three places.
> 
> Pidgey


* Oh, but there is.  

I appreciate your compliment Pidgey, however, we have many members who share absolutely adorable photos of their babies & wonderful photos of their adult birds. 

I, for one, am looking forward to seeing *lots* of pictures in the baby category this year.  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley

AZWhitefeather said:


> *Dumpling & Dolly*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Our First Picture Outside Our Nest*​


Dumpling is kind of like .. OK fine .. no big deal .. Dolly, however, is like what's going on here? I'm kinda stressed .. 

They are adorable, Cindy!

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather

*Day 13 Learning to Preen*

*Well, since my feathers aren't very long yet* . . .








. . . *I guess I will practice preening with Dumpling's feathers*​


----------



## Lovebirds

That's adorable.......AGAIN!! I'm glad there's two of them. I hate having single babies. I always feel like they are lonely.


----------



## Reti

Oh how cute is that.

Reti


----------



## Dezirrae

The photos just keep getting better and better - and their personalities are really showing! I do look forward to seeing the daily update on this thread - really does make me smile


----------



## Whitefeather

I just wanted to let everyone know, I've decided to take some 'select' photos from this thread & possibly add a couple that I hadn't posted & place them in a new thread of pictures only. I will keep *that* thread updated with all the new photos.  
It will be in the sticky section, however it will be utilized for *viewing only*. 
This will make it easier for those who would just like to pop in now & then to see the progress of the babies. 
I hope to get this done in the next couple days.

I'm hoping this new thread will be entertaining to all & especially those who have never had the wonderful opportunity to witness a pigeon's growth from birth to adulthood. They truly are a treasure to watch.  

For those who would like to comment, have questions, etc., *this* thread will remain open for that purpose.  

Side Note: There may be a slight change in names. For whatever reason, I've been wanting to call Dolly 'Daisy'.  We'll see. 

Cindy


----------



## flitsnowzoom

AZWhitefeather said:


> Side Note: There may be a slight change in names. For whatever reason, I've been wanting to call Dolly 'Daisy'.  We'll see.
> 
> Cindy


How about Daisy Doll?


----------



## mr squeaks

Oh GREAT! Fickle, Ms. Cindy, fickle...

When I came over to first see the babies, Cindy told me that she liked the names: Dumpling and Dolly. I had not been on site and had not seen the names suggested.

I commented that I could see the name Dolly for the little one but had trouble with Dumpling for the bigger one...however...

Just in case you have TWO hens, Cindy, you _could_ use DAISY for the big one and IF she turned out to be a HE, then you could call him DIZZY! ROFL  

Sorry, yes, I know...I DID get carried away...just toooo much...  

Well, I'm SURE they will both have names...someday...still ROFL...

_Shi_


----------



## Whitefeather

mr squeaks said:


> * When I came over to first see the babies, *Cindy told me that she liked the names: Dumpling and Dolly.* *I had not been on site and had not seen the names suggested.*
> 
> ** I commented that I could see the name Dolly for the little one *but had trouble with Dumpling for the bigger one*...however...
> 
> *** Well, *I'm SURE they will both have names*...*someday*...still ROFL...
> 
> _Shi_


* I did tell you though, that Christin had suggested the names. 

** This coming from the one who thought _Nip & Tuck_ would be good names.   

*** They *do* have names. 

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley

TAWhatley said:


> Dumpling is kind of like .. OK fine .. no big deal .. Dolly, however, is like what's going on here? I'm kinda stressed ..
> 
> They are adorable, Cindy!
> 
> Terry


Do I have the babies reversed? Is Dolly on the left or right?

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

AZWhitefeather said:


> *Well, since my feathers aren't very long yet* . . .
> 
> . . . *I guess I will practice preening with Dumpling's feathers*​


Awfully cute! Thanks for keeping us up to date, Cindy!

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather

TAWhatley said:


> Do I have the babies reversed? *Is Dolly on the left or right?*
> Terry


Dolly is the one on the right (in post # 182), Terry. 
She's the smaller of the two. *And* the one who's displaying Capuchine feathering.  

Cindy


----------



## Pidgey

I needed a short break from the current stress of Hato's hurt mourning dove so came over here to check out Dumpling & Dolly and I wasn't disappointed--new pics! 

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley

AZWhitefeather said:


> Dolly is the one on the right (in post # 182), Terry.
> She's the smaller of the two. *And* the one who's displaying Capuchine feathering.
> 
> Cindy


Thanks, Cindy .. I'm still confused .. who is who in post # 183 ?? I thought it looked like Dumpling preening Dolly .. I think I am having multiple senior moments here .. sorry   

Terry


----------



## Pidgey

Dolly's got more yellow fuzz and Dumpling's got the longer white feathers at this point. Dolly's the sibling-preening sweetie and cutie extraordinaire. Yep, she'll be a real heartbreaker when she grows up.

Pidgey


----------



## Whitefeather

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks, Cindy .. I'm still confused .. *who is who in post # 183 ?? *I thought it looked like Dumpling preening Dolly .. *I think I am having multiple senior moments here* .. sorry
> 
> Terry


Dolly is preening Dumpling.  

Don't feel like the Lone Ranger, I seem to be having them all the time.  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley

AZWhitefeather said:


> Dolly is preening Dumpling.
> 
> Don't feel like the Lone Ranger, I seem to be having them all the time.
> 
> Cindy


Sigh .. Thanks, Cindy and Pidgey .. I think I've got it now  

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather

Pidgey said:


> * *Dolly's got more yellow fuzz and Dumpling's got the longer white feathers at this point.*
> 
> Dolly's the sibling-preening sweetie and cutie extraordinaire.
> ** Yep, *she'll be a real heartbreaker when she grows up*.
> 
> Pidgey


* You've got them firgured out, Pidgey.  

** I think the expression on Dolly's face (in post 182) is to die for.
Kim & I were discussing that photo & we both agree, she's just got the look of a little girl. If it turns out not to be so, well then she has us both fooled.  

Tomorrow, I will post their two week photo.

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather

TAWhatley said:


> Sigh .. Thanks, Cindy and Pidgey .. *I think I've got it now*
> 
> Terry


 
Once they're up & about, you'll really be able to tell them apart. 

I wish you could see Dolly's feathering. I noticed today that the feathers on the back of her head are 'curling' upward. Everyday I look for another indication of her following the Capuchine line. 

Dumpling looks like he's going to have some beautiful markings on his wings. The tips are a very light brown right now. 

We shall see what tomorrow brings.  

Cindy


----------



## phyll

Great idea about the "photo" thread, Cindy.
Watching the progress of these precious babies, through your wonderful pictures, is so uplifting. Thank you.

Phyll


----------



## mr squeaks

OK...I THINK I have both straight now...Dolly has always been Dolly to me - she _looks_ like a "Dolly" (and yes, I was told who suggested the names)...

Dumpling is _still_ DUMPLING and forget Daisy, right???   

_Shi_


----------



## Whitefeather

mr squeaks said:


> OK...I THINK I have both straight now...Dolly has always been Dolly to me - she _looks_ like a "Dolly" (and yes, I was told who suggested the names)...
> 
> Dumpling is _still_ DUMPLING and *forget Daisy, right*???
> 
> _Shi_


Let's just say, at this point, nothing is set in stone as far as names go.  

Dolly & Dumpling are wonderful names to work with. They may stay. They may change. I do love the names though. 
Like I said, I have no idea WHY I started calling Dolly _Daisy_, but I did. 
Who know, in a few days she may look like a Penelope to me.  

*THIS* is the reason I don't name babies as soon as they're born.

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks

AZWhitefeather said:


> Let's just say, at this point, nothing is set in stone as far as names go.
> 
> Dolly & Dumpling are wonderful names to work with. They may stay. They may change. I do love the names though.
> Like I said, I have no idea WHY I started calling Dolly _Daisy_, but I did.
> Who know, in a few days she may look like a Penelope to me.
> 
> *THIS* is the reason I don't name babies as soon as they're born.
> 
> Cindy



*AAARRRGGGGHH!* *SIGH*

Well, the _good_ news is, at least I know better than to suggest names. I may "say" a name or two...but... just in passing... 

I DO hope "Dolly" keeps _her_ name, but don't wait to change a name(s?) too long, Cindy...I may never remember the new names, now that the current ones are "imprinted!"  

_Shi_
The  one...but, what else is new...


----------



## Maggie-NC

Shi, maybe it is a senior thing but they're implanted in my mind too as Dolly and Dumpling. Caught myself calling our cockatiel (Dean) Dumpling last night.

Daisy is a nice name too. We had a lovely little bird named Daisy.

Geez, I guess as many as we have had, I could say that about most any pigeon's name. 

One day though, I'm gonna name one of mine Pattie Cakers after Pidgey's baby because I just love that name.


----------



## Whitefeather

*Day 14*



*We're two weeks old today, Yippee!!
Dumpling (left) Dolly (right)*









WOW!! We have grown *LOTS* since last week.

*Dolly (left) Dumpling (right)*







It was a last minute thought to post Dolly & Dumpling's one week old photo for comparison. Otherwise I would have made sure they were on the same side in both photos.  
Sooo, this will probably confuse everyone,  
In the top photo, Dumpling is on the left & obviously Dolly is on the right.
In the bottom photo, they're reversed.

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking

My...my...my....how BIG they are getting. Looks like Dolly is getting the feathering of her dad around her neck and head. 

They will be gorgeous when thy are grown.

Thanks for sharing the new picture.


----------



## Whitefeather

Trees Gray said:


> * *My...my...my....how BIG they are getting.*
> 
> ** *Looks like Dolly is getting the feathering of her dad around her neck and head. *
> 
> *** *They will be gorgeous when thy are grown.*
> 
> Thanks for sharing the new picture.


* It's amazing what a difference a week makes. 

** I'm pretty confident she will look like her Dad & Grandpa.  
I didn't know if you'd be able to really see her feathering. 
They're a little blurry, but you've got a good eye, Treesa.  

*** Dumpling's 'wing' feathers have a lot of light brown on the tips. 
It's almost torture having to wait until they are fully feathered.  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley

They're gorgeous, Cindy! Thank you for the foolproof ID's of the two babies for those of us who have been Dumpling and Dolly challenged since the start  

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

Cindy,

The geneology here is astounding!! With the grandad and dad's side beeing so magnificent  (mom and grandmom not so bad either), I am going to have to come up with an appropriate title for the "kids too."  

That sounds quite lovely with the wing tips light brown.That combination might also prove to be super special!!! Are you talking about the light brown being on the tip of the flights?


----------



## Lovebirds

SWEET!! SWEET!! I can see the "brown" that you're talking about on a few of the feathers just below Dumplings head. I went looking in your webshots album for picture of Sadie, but didn't see any. Doesn't she have some colored feathers?


----------



## Whitefeather

Lovebirds said:


> SWEET!! SWEET!! I can see the "brown" that you're talking about on a few of the feathers just below Dumplings head.
> 
> * *I went looking in your webshots album for picture of Sadie, but didn't see any.*
> 
> ***Doesn't she have some colored feathers?*


*  My Webshots album is so outdated.  

** Yes, she does. Here's a picture of her as well as Pij'ette, her Mom & Grandma to the babies. 
Pij'ette's coloring is quite uniform, where as Sadie's is sporadic.
Dolly has a 'spot' of black on her tail. Other than that, I haven't seen any *dark *feathers on either of them.

Cindy 


*Sadie*







*Pij'ette *


----------



## TheSnipes

I could just _squeeze the puddin'_ out of those little imps! The look on Dolly's face! OMG, I just died from cuteness

Their mom and gradma are beauties, Pi'jette looks like quite the dignified lady.


----------



## Whitefeather

TheSnipes said:


> I could just _squeeze the puddin'_ out of those little imps!
> * *The look on Dolly's face!* OMG, I just died from cuteness
> 
> ** Their mom and gradma are beauties, *Pi'jette looks like quite the dignified lady*.


* She is definitely a darling.  

** Pij'ette's my little China Doll.  

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather

*Day 15, Life Lesson Learned, EARLY*

*It's a long way down to the floor . . .*







​


----------



## Reti

They are getting prettier by the day. That is such a lovely pic and I love the caption.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds

Cutie pies!! Caption is perfect. They do have that "um........long ways down " in their expressions.


----------



## TAWhatley

AZWhitefeather said:


> *It's a long way down to the floor . . .*


Yet another prize winning photo!

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather

*Day 16, A couple SWEEThearts*

*HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY*


----------



## Reti

OMG, that is such a lovely pic. It's a great one for your new calendar. 

Reti


----------



## AZfiddler_1996

Cindy, I love all of the pictures and the Valentine's Day picture is just priceless! Their expressions are precious!

Alice


----------



## Lovebirds

What a WONDERFUL picture!! They are just TOO precious.


----------



## Whitefeather

Thanks Reti, Alice & Renee. 

Dolly & Dumpling decided they wanted to 'gussy up' a little for their *Valentine's* Day picture. Sooo, into a heart shaped basket they went.   

They are getting so active now. Picture taking will become even more fun, if that's possible.  

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking

Quite a beautiful bouquet of darling baby dolls in their Valentine basket!!! 

SWEET is right, and a delight to the eye too!!!


----------



## TAWhatley

Oh My Gosh! That is a marvelous picture, Cindy! The babies are so totally adorable!

Terry


----------



## Feather

They are so adorable....and yes they did still my heart.


----------



## Dezirrae

I'm really loving all the growing baby pictures - had no idea babies change so much every day! Thank you so much Cindy for posting an update every day.

I've never seen pictures of Sadie and Pij'ette before - they are stunning - gorgeous markings!

Oooohhhhh and that Valentine's photo!! Cute doesn't _*even *_come close to covering it! And look at 'em - they just know how special they're looking


----------



## Margarret

Cindy,

I just got to see today's picture and WOW!! They are so darn cute in that red heart basket! You are so creative!! I think I can tell them apart now too. This post is the first one I go to after I log in. I think of it as the daily feel good moment.

Happy Valentine's Day,

Margaret


----------



## Whitefeather

Dolly & Dumpling thank you all for the kind comments.  



Margarret said:


> Cindy,
> 
> I just got to see today's picture and WOW!! They are so darn cute in that red heart basket! You are so creative!!
> 
> * *I think I can tell them apart now too.*
> 
> ** *This post is the first one I go to after I log in*. I think of it as the daily feel good moment.
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day,
> 
> Margaret


* Now that they're getting older, it will be much easier to tell them apart. 
Both are so unique. Dolly with her Capuchine feathering & Dumpling with his white wings embellished with light brown feathering.  

** I *really am* going to get started on the photo album.  

Thank you. And a Happy Valentine's Day to you & Jon.  

Cindy


----------



## TerriB

It's wonderful watching the rapid growth of these super sweet little ones. The Valentine's picture is ADORABLE!!!!! Who could resist pigeons after seeing these photos?!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Congratulations on coming up with such great names said:


> Oh how nice to get back and view those most beautiful babies....so bright eyed and knowing just how loved and special they are!
> 
> I think Cindy called them 'Doll babies' at first and then someone else said something about cute dumplings...so really I didn't come up with the names but glad the names stuck cause they sure do fit...even if one or the other turn out to be Cock/Hen...you can just switch the names...If they both are cocks, just change the Dolly to Dolby...(abbrev. for Doll Baby) ???
> 
> It would be great to have a Baby Thread, so we didn't have to go back and forth to the different threads. What do ya guys think? It seems we all enjoy so much the sweethearts!
> 
> Treesa...I thought I read something about you naming the baby Oreo and now see his/her name is Darth....cute and different!


----------



## Margarret

Hi Christin,

I think a baby thread would be great. I have a pair on eggs now so should have babies in about two weeks. I can hardly wait. The whole loft gets sort of joyful when there are babies in there. Even the old old hens get giddy and either lay an egg or try to sneak in to feed the babies. 

Margaret


----------



## mr squeaks

*Can't add to all the superlatives that have been given for the Valentine's basket picture! How clever AND adorable!!*

*HAPPY belated VALLENTINE'S DAY, DOLLY & DUMPLING!!*

*AND, Cindy, Chuck and Sean*

*Shi, Squeaks, Twiggy, Gypsy, Timmy*


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

AZWhitefeather said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know, I've decided to take some 'select' photos from this thread & possibly add a couple that I hadn't posted & place them in a new thread of pictures only.
> I'm hoping this new thread will be entertaining to all & especially those who have never had the wonderful opportunity to witness a pigeon's growth from birth to adulthood.Cindy



Wonderful idea, Cindy! For the reasons you've stated as well as another...
You really have the most outstanding photography that I've ever seen!
Really professional quality. If you could possibly add the days/weeks of age to adult, the thread would also serve as a guide for those who may come across an orphan. Sort of like a Birth to Adult Photo Gallery.

I know for myself, I scroll through the posts looking for the pics, then go back and read them!


----------



## Dezirrae

CHRISTIN RN said:


> If you could possibly add the days/weeks of age to adult, the thread would also serve as a guide for those who may come across an orphan. Sort of like a Birth to Adult Photo Gallery.


If anyone wanted - this would also be a good gallery to set up on the Pigeon Talk PhotoBucket account. Just create a Birth to Adult Photo Album.

http://photobucket.com/login
Login: PigeonTalk
Password: PT123456

Would also be a great resource for helping those with found pigeons identify the age.


----------



## Whitefeather

CHRISTIN RN said:


> *It would be great to have a Baby Thread*, so we didn't have to go back and forth to the different threads. What do ya guys think? It seems we all enjoy so much the sweethearts!


Hi Christin,
Were you thinking of a '*Baby*' *forum*? Like the general, pet, feral, etc? That's a good idea. 




CHRISTIN RN said:


> Wonderful idea, Cindy! For the reasons you've stated as well as another...
> * *You really have the most outstanding photography that I've ever seen!
> Really professional quality. *
> 
> ** *If you could possibly add the days/weeks of age to adult*, the thread would also serve as a guide for those who may come across an orphan. Sort of like a Birth to Adult Photo Gallery.
> 
> I know for myself, I scroll through the posts looking for the pics, then go back and read them!


* Thank you. 
Although I don't have professional equipment, I do have a good quality camera. Old, but good.  
I have great subjects in which to photograph & I guess one of the most important factors is that I love taking pictures.  

** Yes. Each picture will be identified with the age of the babies. As you have all noticed, I love putting captions with my pictures, so most will have a caption as well.  

Cindy


----------



## flitsnowzoom

*Hear, Hear to the Baby Forum idea! * Wouldn't that be fun!  

I certainly love the models in their Valentine's finery. Loved the basket and the red stuff against their (mostly) white feathering. (big ahhh here). You'd swear those babies just knew they were too adorable in their basket.  They're just about the only things tricked out in Valentine's finery that is G-rated  

(I think you can get them to pose for Presidents' Day, but I bet by the time St. Patrick's rolls around, you won't get much cooperation from your by-then, not-so-little leprecauns  )


----------



## Whitefeather

*Day 17, We're just a little different*

"*WHAT? Is there something on my feathers, Dumpling*?"  








"*No, I'm just checking out the ones that are curling up on the back of your head*."  ​


----------



## Skyeking

What a great picture, and the perfect captions!!! LOL


Dumplings next words....."Mine don't do that"


----------



## TAWhatley

Another great photo and caption, Cindy! Dumpling and Dolly are beautiful babies!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds

Well, they are STILL cute as buttons!!    
_(Where did that saying come from? What's so cute about a button????)_


----------



## Whitefeather

I *finally* got the photo album thread up & the pictures are posted. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=25391

Yesterday, I moved Dolly & Dumpling over to the top of Rae Charles' place.
They have a much larger & more shallow nest. They seem very interested in exploring their new 'pad'. 
Mom & Dad didn't seem the least bit bothered that they have been moved. 

Daily pictures will now be posted in the photo album thread.  

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds

LOVE the photo album. Dumpling (?)...(I'll get em' straight eventually ) has got lots of little red feathers huh? Gonna be a pretty little one. I'm glad you got them moved ok. I didn't think it would be a problem after they got a little older.


----------



## Reti

Gosh, are they cute. They are getting cuter by the day.

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather

Lovebirds said:


> *LOVE the photo album*.
> 
> * *Dumpling (?)...(I'll get em' straight eventually ) has got lots of little red feathers huh?* Gonna be a pretty little one.
> 
> I'm glad you got them moved ok.
> ** *I didn't think it would be a problem after they got a little older*.


Thanks Renee.

* Yep! You got it right. It's dumpling.  

** You were exactly right. I took your advice & waited a few days. They were really beginning to move about in their smaller nest. Trying to stretch their wings & legs to no avail, so I thought the time had come to offer them wide open spaces. 




Reti said:


> Gosh, are they cute.
> 
> *They are getting cuter by the day.*
> 
> Reti


Thanks Reti. 

As are their personalities really beginning to blossom. 

* * * *

I was noticing yesterday that the shape of their little heads seem very different.

The best comparison example is this photo. 









Dumpling (left) doesn't appear to have any forehead, if you will, where as Dolly has a definite one. I think that's what makes her look like a little girl.

I never noticed any difference with Sadie & Sam when they were growing up.

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking

AZWhitefeather said:


> I *finally* got the photo album thread up & the pictures are posted.
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=25391
> 
> * Yesterday, I moved Dolly & Dumpling over to the top of Rae Charles' place.
> They have a much larger & more shallow nest. They seem very interested in exploring their new 'pad'.
> *Mom & Dad didn't seem the least bit bothered that they have been moved. *
> 
> Daily pictures will now be posted in the photo album thread.
> 
> Cindy


* I'm sure mom and dad are very comfortable around you as you have made life so pleasant for them, I bet they wouldn't mind if they could share your bed with you and the kids! LOL

Oh, Cindy.....those kids....they are defenitely a first class act.!!.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Oh they are turning out to be pretty little things! Interesting feathers they have coming in. Can't wait to see what they'll look like in a couple weeks!


----------



## KIPPY

I love the photo album and saved it to my desktop.

I am wondering thou where the brown came from in the feathering. Hmmmmm. 

*



Dumpling (left) doesn't appear to have any forehead

Click to expand...

*Who needs a forehead anyway........ 

Pictures are great and I just love the V-day one, I like em all but the V one was a real eye opener.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Have to say it again, the pictures/captions are awesome!
And I finally got to see exactly where little birdie's ears are located!

The St. Valentine's Day pic is priceless! Would love to make it as my desktop pic for the rest of Feb., however, not sure how to do such! I'll call my daughter later and ask her to instruct me if you'd have no objection to my using your pic on my laptop. ???

I bet you could send it to Hallmark/American Greetings for next year's St. Valentine's Day! Wouldn't that be something??? Dumpling and Dolly on a greeting card! I'm good for at least 50!  
All the pics would be contest winners for sure!

You said your camera was 'old', Cindy. Is it a regular film camera or digital?
I also love taking pics, however, not that great at it...I choose to blame my 'new' digital camera! LOL
I'm sure I can speak for everyone by saying how appreciative I am for your taking the time to share your sweet blessings with us!

Margaret, how are your eggs coming along? I'll have to check to see if you posted about them elsewhere. Can't wait to see more sweetlings!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Lovebirds said:


> Well, they are STILL cute as buttons!!
> _(Where did that saying come from? What's so cute about a button????)_


Renee, inquiring minds want to know! LOL
I actually had a book about where famous quotes came from...I'll have to search for it and see if cute-as-a-button is included.
I'll let ya all know!


----------



## Lovebirds

Oh, this won't do AT ALL!! I had to go to the SECOND page of threads to find this one.!!! 
Just saw the RED, WHITE and BLUE (and White) picture you posted. They are getting cuter and cuter!!


----------



## Lovebirds

CHRISTIN RN said:


> Renee, inquiring minds want to know! LOL
> I actually had a book about where famous quotes came from...I'll have to search for it and see if cute-as-a-button is included.
> I'll let ya all know!


Well, I found this........


cute as a button


----------



## Whitefeather

CHRISTIN RN said:


> Have to say it again, the pictures/captions are awesome!
> And I finally got to see exactly where little birdie's ears are located!
> 
> The St. Valentine's Day pic is priceless! Would love to make it as my desktop pic for the rest of Feb., however, not sure how to do such! I'll call my daughter later and ask her to instruct me if you'd have no objection to my using your pic on my laptop. ???
> 
> I bet you could send it to Hallmark/American Greetings for next year's St. Valentine's Day! Wouldn't that be something??? Dumpling and Dolly on a greeting card! I'm good for at least 50!
> All the pics would be contest winners for sure!
> 
> * *You said your camera was 'old', Cindy. Is it a regular film camera or digital?*
> I also love taking pics, however, not that great at it...I choose to blame my 'new' digital camera! LOL
> 
> ** *I'm sure I can speak for everyone by saying how appreciative I am for your taking the time to share your sweet blessings with us!*


Hi Christin,
* My camera is a Sony, Digital Mavica. It's so old it uses the large floppy discs.   I've had it 6 years & it still takes great pictures. I love the zoom feature.

** You're most welcome.  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC

Cindy, every time you post new pictures my brain keeps saying "more, more, more.........." And the captions are perfect. You and Maryjane can come up with some terrific captions.

I expect it is safe to say that their names will remain Dolly and Dumpling?


----------



## Pidgey

Wow! And here I thought you had a really up-to-date camera given the immense detail and sharpness in your pictures. I couldn't get that out of my company Olympus and felt bad about some of the pictures that I posted. Now, I've got a lot better camera and don't have the time to fiddle with it anymore!

Pidgey


----------



## SueC

Cindy, you can run a pigeon modelling school! 

I enjoy seeing the 2 babies growing each day.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Cindy, just found the 3 week old picture - boy, have those babies grown. Right now, Dolly looks like she is having a bad hair day  but just think how gorgeous she will be in a few more weeks. They are too precious for words.


----------



## Lovebirds

Just saw the new picture. They are SO different from each other. Looks like they grew a foot since yesterday!!!  I just love them..........


----------



## TAWhatley

Great pictures, Cindy! I, too, can't believe how big the babies are .. seems like it happened all of a sudden!

Terry


----------



## Pidgey

Time certainly has been flying... they're gettin' big!

Pidgey


----------



## Reti

OMG, they are so big!!!!! 


Reti


----------



## Skyeking

*Baby Darth's opinion*

Darth took a look at the pic of the 3 week old darlings and said "The force is definitely strong with them, and their feathers serve them well. "-(especially Dolly's Capuchine neck feathering and Dumplings beautiful coloring)".


----------



## Whitefeather

Lady Tarheel said:


> Cindy, just found the 3 week old picture - boy, have those babies grown.
> 
> *Right now, Dolly looks like she is having a bad hair day * but just think how gorgeous she will be in a few more weeks. They are too precious for words.


That's exactly what I thought when I looked at the picture, Maggie.  
I wanted to post a picture of them _finally_ standing. especially Dolly. She seems to be taking her time.
And believe it or not, the one I posted was the best.

I did take a few pictures of them relaxing & I've just posted one, which will be easier to compare with the other weekly photos. Here's the link.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=261761&postcount=9



TAWhatley said:


> Great pictures, Cindy! *I, too, can't believe how big the babies are* .. *seems like it happened all of a sudden*!
> 
> Terry


They *are* growing by leaps & bounds. 
I don't think Dolly's Capuchine feathers can form fast enough though.  



Pidgey said:


> *Time certainly has been flying*... they're gettin' big!
> 
> Pidgey


Pretty soon they will be as well. 



Trees Gray said:


> Darth took a look at the pic of the 3 week old darlings and said "The force is definitely strong with them, and their feathers serve them well. "-(especially Dolly's Capuchine neck feathering and Dumplings beautiful coloring)".


*D*arth, *D*olly & *D*umpling. Sounds like a winning team to me. 

Cindy


----------



## Margarret

Like everyone else, I was surprised at how BIG they look standing up. Dolly's ruff might not be as big as her daddy's, but it is still hard to tell. They are such cuties. Not long till they start to fly. Is mom still feeding them or is dad doing the primary care duties now?


----------



## TheSnipes

they get cuter and cuter, if possible...they change so dramatically don't they. Pretty soon, first flight! Excitement!!!


----------



## TerriB

Wow, they are certainly developing into beautiful birds! I especially like the touches of color - so pretty/handsome!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Lovebirds said:


> Well, I found this........
> cute as a button


Sounds good to me! Thanks, Renee!

Dolly and Dumpling seem to be taking after their beautiful parents!
Love the patriotic nest! Great July 4th desktop pic!!!

Thanks for the much needed warm and fuzzy feelings!
Hugs and Pecks to the proud parents and precious babies!
Sweet Dreams!


----------



## Whitefeather

Margarret said:


> Like everyone else, I was surprised at how BIG they look standing up.
> 
> *Dolly's ruff might not be as big as her daddy's, but it is still hard to tell. *
> 
> They are such cuties. Not long till they start to fly. Is mom still feeding them or is dad doing the primary care duties now?


I think it will, Margaret. She just a some growing to do.  

* * * *

For some reason the last 4 pictures I posted have been much larger than the others.  I have no idea why. They are all supposed to be the same size.

Anyway . . .
Today I decided to bring the kids down to the floor while I cleaned the aviary. Once I got seated, Dolly ran right over & jumped onto my leg. Dumpling followed suit. They had a grand time hopping onto & off of my leg.  

Dolly was standing on my feet & I could tell she was getting ready to try out her wings, so I got my camera ready. Sure enough she took off. Sadly, I cut off part of her head because she went much higher than I anticipated. 

Oh well, at least I got a picture of her 'maiden' flight  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley

The babies are so beautiful and yes .. just cute as buttons!  Great pics, Cindy .. keep 'em coming!

Terry


----------



## TerriB

Pigeons are explosive - you're lucky to have gotten part of her in the picture!


----------



## Whitefeather

TerriB said:


> Pigeons are explosive - *you're lucky to have gotten part of her in the picture*!


You're exactly right, Terri. It was pure luck. 
She was so close, it's a wonder I was able to get _anything_, let alone some clarity. 
Believe me, I'm counting my blessings.  

When I checked the picture before removing the disc from the camera, I thought I had cut her entire head out. But at least I got some of it.  

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather

I just wanted to mention, for those of you who might be experiencing the  reaction when you see the 'Feathers & Fur' picture in Dolly & Dumpling's photo album, not to worry. Reese often sits on the _outside_ of the aviary while I'm cleaning the inside. 
After he watched the babies for a couple minutes he went on about his business & paid no attention to them.  

He was three weeks old when Mikko, our first adoptee, came to live with us & has been around the birds for 5 years. However, as a precaution, he & the birds will *never* share the common area of the AZ room. 

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather

AZWhitefeather said:


> *For some reason the last 4 pictures I posted in Dolly & Dumpling's photo album have been much larger than the others.*
> 
> Cindy


It took some time, but I finally got all the oversized pictures downsized to match the others. The album looks much better now.
That was bugging the devil out of me.  

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds

Just saw the newest pictures. Dolly and Dumpling are just beautiful.


----------



## Skyeking

They are really starting to look different from each other, and their feather coloring/marking are just awesome. I love those pics from the back. The dot of color on Dumplings head it is perfectly centered is so precious!!! Dolly's Capuchine mane is really looking good.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Cindy, I love all the latest pictures. Do I detect some upswing in Dumpling's head feathers? Not like Dolly's but maybe some? Their markings are so pretty.


----------



## Whitefeather

Lady Tarheel said:


> *I expect it is safe to say that their names will remain Dolly and Dumpling?*


My apologies for not getting this answered earlier, Maggie.
Yep! I think we're safe with the names.  
It's funny though, I was talking to Shi the other day on the phone & she said I referred to Dolly as Daisy & I didn't even realize I had done it.  
Her official name *is* Dolly.




Trees Gray said:


> They are really starting to look different from each other, and their feather coloring/marking are just awesome. I love those pics from the back.
> *The dot of color on Dumplings head it is perfectly centered is so precious!!! *Dolly's Capuchine mane is really looking good.


Yes, it is, Treesa. 
Since I hadn't noticed it before, I thought he might have been in the wrong place & _someone_ pooped a little on his head. But then I looked closer & saw it was a perfect little circle of colored feathers. Too cute!  




Lady Tarheel said:


> Cindy, I love all the latest pictures.
> *Do I detect some upswing in Dumpling's head feathers?* Not like Dolly's but maybe some? Their markings are so pretty.


I'm not really sure what's going with his feathers. They definitely aren't lying flat to his head, but then again they aren't curling up either. It will be interesting to see what transpires. 

Cindy


----------



## Margarret

Great photo showing them from the back. Dolly is definitely going to have a Capuchine ruff. Dumpling looks like he has a few reversed feathers too. It is hard to tell with the baby feathers what they will look like as adults. Dumpling's color may fade when he does his three month molt. I have a pair of white West of Englands that as babies, the hen had beautiful beige edgings to her wings. They looked like lace, hence her name Lacy. When she molted she lost all that beautiful color and only retained little dabs of the beige on white. She and her brother are virtually alike now. I also have a Persian high flyer who is white with beige/brown wing shields. As a baby her head was solid white. After molting she developed a brown spot on top of her head that looks just like Dumpling's, and her color deepened. It's going to be interesting to see what develops.

Margaret


----------



## Whitefeather

It will definetly be interesting to see what happens after their first molt, Margaret.  

* * * * 

Well, today the babies got to meet Shi & Kim.  
The other birds were in rare form & quite entertaining.  

Kim brought over Fleece, the little pij she & I picked up from the gal in Phoenix who had lost all her flight feathers on her right wing. She is doing wonderfully. Her feathers are just about all grown back.
She's such a love & a beautiful bird.  

While we visited, drank a little wine & ate some pizza she spent the afternoon perched on the window ledge watching the ferals in the backyard & the aviary birds. Kim has done a wonderful job rehabbing her.

Thanks for the delightful afternoon, ladies.

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks

The pleasure was all ours, Cindy!!

I had a TERRIFIC TIME!

More so, since the visit was a "spur of the moment!" I was hoping to see the babies, just didn't know the time would come so soon!

Those two are a riot to watch. Dolly is much more laid back than her more boisterous sibling! She loves to tuck her beak into her chest feathers! So funny! Those two stayed right next to each other, usually with Dolly sitting and Dumpling standing. Finally got to see Dumpling do his helicoptering! Every so often Dolly would _casually_ do what I called her "eagle" wing stretch. Just a beautiful slow lifting of the wings. No helicoptering for her...yet!  

Watching Malio bringing pine needles to Sadie was a laugh a minute. Half the time, he would drop them back on the floor and Sadie couldn't seem to decide which ones to keep! At one point, Malio had a particularly strong needle and Sadie grabbed one end. Malio wouldn't let go, so they had a tug of war! And yes, you guessed it, that one finally ended back on the floor!

Fleece is a DOLL and so calm! She just seemed to love watching all the birds. I think she had as good a time as Kim and I! Hopefully, there will be future "play dates."  

Blueberry has the funniest waka-waka sound...almost like a duck! Kim said his name should be Quackers! He gets along just fine with Little Dove. That dove is LOUD...sure beats the pigeons in the sound category!

Rae Charles is still lovable and I enjoyed holding her again.

Beautiful is just as beautiful as ever, now with his own apartment. Because of his size, he looks to be the most "huggable!" However, I'm sure if I tried, I would get soundly beaked!

Mikko, Pij'ette and Sam were quite happy doing their own thing in their little corner of the aviary. IF one decided to go into Malio's "territory," they were promptly chased off!

THANKS TO CINDY AND CHUCK FOR THEIR WONDERFUL HOSPITALITY! WHAT A TERRIFIC AFTERNOON!

Love, Hugs and Scritches  

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley

Wow! Sounds like you AZ ladies and birds had a really wonderful day!

When I saw the day 25 photo, I was thinking that someone had stolen the babies and replaced them with grown up pijjies! I just can't believe how big Dumpling and Dolly are! They are both going to be drop dead gorgeous birds!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

TAWhatley said:


> Wow! Sounds like you AZ ladies and birds had a really wonderful day!
> 
> When I saw the day 25 photo, I was thinking that someone had stolen the babies and replaced them with grown up pijjies! I just can't believe how big Dumpling and Dolly are! They are both going to be drop dead gorgeous birds!
> 
> Terry


They sure are, Terry! They both still have little tiny yellow fuzzies on their heads that you can't see until you are up close! They still squeak, of course. But, there is nothing wrong with their appetite! Saw both helping themselves to the seeds and water as well as conning dad and mom into additional feedings.

Both have very dark eyes and they look upon everything with avid curiosity!

I want to see if Dumpling will keep those beige feathers AND can't wait to see Dolly with her Capuchine finery!  

Shi


----------



## KIPPY

*A wonderful day yesterday!!! *

Thank you again Cindy and Chuck and it was nice seeing you again Shi. We should do this like once a month.

Wine, pizza, watching pigeons and talking with friends. What more can you ask for? 

Fleece had a good time too, he seemed a little bored when he got home. Apparently my dog Barkley has nothing on Reese. 

Alot of action going on in the aviary and the babies are just adorable. Dolly definately is a little princess and Dumpling seems like the big brother to look out for her. Will be interesting to see how Dumpling feathers turn out on the back of his neck.

I just love Blueberry (aka Quackers). Coo Coo Quack Quack. 

I'm wondering if anyone knows what those trees could be in your back yard.
The ferals were going crazy in the trees, eating some buds that were sprouting. That too was entertaining to watch. I need to get some of those trees.


----------



## Charis

KIPPY said:


> *A wonderful day yesterday!!! *
> 
> Thank you again Cindy and Chuck and it was nice seeing you again Shi. We should do this like once a month.
> 
> Wine, pizza, watching pigeons and talking with friends. What more can you ask for?
> 
> Fleece had a good time too, he seemed a little bored when he got home. Apparently my dog Barkley has nothing on Reese.
> 
> Alot of action going on in the aviary and the babies are just adorable. Dolly definately is a little princess and Dumpling seems like the big brother to look out for her. Will be interesting to see how Dumpling feathers turn out on the back of his neck.
> 
> I just love Blueberry (aka Quackers). Coo Coo Quack Quack.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone knows what those trees could be in your back yard.
> The ferals were going crazy in the trees, eating some buds that were sprouting. That too was entertaining to watch. I need to get some of those trees.


Sounds like a wonderful time. Wish I could have been there too.


----------



## Whitefeather

KIPPY said:


> *A wonderful day yesterday!!! *
> 
> Thank you again Cindy and Chuck and it was nice seeing you again Shi. We should do this like once a month.
> 
> * *Wine, pizza, watching pigeons and talking with friends. What more can you ask for? *
> 
> Fleece had a good time too, he seemed a little bored when he got home. Apparently my dog Barkley has nothing on Reese.
> 
> Alot of action going on in the aviary and the babies are just adorable. Dolly definately is a little princess and Dumpling seems like the big brother to look out for her. Will be interesting to see how Dumpling feathers turn out on the back of his neck.
> 
> I just love Blueberry (aka Quackers). Coo Coo Quack Quack.
> 
> ** *I'm wondering if anyone knows what those trees could be in your back yard.*
> *The ferals were going crazy in the trees, eating some buds that were sprouting.* That too was entertaining to watch. I need to get some of those trees.


* Not much.  

** For some reason, I'm thinking Arizona Ash, but I'll see if I can find out for sure.
Here's a picture that Kim got of our white flight feathered feral _stretching_ to get a piece of the greens.  







Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC

Cindy, I just went through all the pictures again and can't tell you how much I have enjoyed looking at them. Today's picture is so sweet and shows how much they have grown in a month.

Now, a bone to pick with you  ......a picture from time to time just won't cut it. We need to see the progression of Dolly's halo so maybe one picture every other day????


----------



## Lovebirds

Just saw the last few pictures you posted. It HAS BEEN FUN watching these two little beauties become "grown up" birds. We'll look forward to more pictures once in a while.


----------



## TAWhatley

Lady Tarheel said:


> Now, a bone to pick with you  ......a picture from time to time just won't cut it. We need to see the progression of Dolly's halo so maybe one picture every other day????


I TOTALLY agree! In fact, I think a picture a day for at least another 2-4 weeks is in order!  We will be grateful for pictures, however, whenever you can post them, Cindy!

Dolly and Dumpling are just gorgeous youngsters!

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Cindy,
Loved going over Dolly and Dumpling's pics many times!
Can't believe it's one month already!
You did an outstanding job with the pics and with keeping us updated!
Thank you so much for sharing your blessings!
Look forward to some updated pics in the future whenever you can....ummm, how about tomorrow!  
Blessings to all!


----------



## Reti

Thank you for the daily pics of your darlings, I have so enjoyed them. They are all grown up now I guess, but they are still little darling babies.

Reti


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Ok Cindy...you're officially off the hook! For a little while anyway! 
The pic summary was very thoughtful as well as most enjoyable!
Give those babies and the Mom & Dad some hugs and pecks from us!
I'm sure they'll give you some from us as well!
Blessings to all!


----------



## Whitefeather

I finally got a couple 'updated' pictures posted of Dolly & Dumpling.

Dumpling really enjoys the 'temporary' basket intended for his Mom & Dad.  

Dolly is growing into quite a pretty little Capuchine. She & Dumpling are rarely seen apart. 

A couple days ago, I noticed Dolly's right eye was beginning to change. It's looking more like her Dad's. The left eye seems to be changing a bit as well. Her Mom has one Capuchine eye & one 'regular' eye. It will be interesting to see what transpires. I've been trying to get a picture of Dolly's eye, but *she's* not cooperating.  

Dumpling's little 'ruffle' down the back of his head has become more pronounced. I guess that's his version of the Capuchine look.  Will also try to get a picture of that. 

All in all, everyone is doing wonderfully.  

Cindy


----------



## Charis

They are so adorable.


----------



## TheSnipes

I do miss seeing their little faces (almost) every day


----------



## Maggie-NC

Wow, Dolly is really showing her ruff now. They are still so adorable. I also miss seeing them every day.


----------



## Rooster2312

Gorgeous! The pair of them!! I've really enjoyed viewing their special photo album and look forward to many more great pics and news!

Lindi


----------



## Whitefeather

Thanks Charis, Snipes, Maggie & Lindi.  

The 'kids' are beginning to explore more now so hopefully I can get some fun pictures of them in action. 

They were on the floor of the aviary a little bit ago, just having a great time. Got a couple pictures. Dad joined them & I was able to get a pretty good picture him & Dolly. 
I don't think it will ever happen, but I would be thrilled to death if I could get a picture of Mikko, Malio & Dolly, together. A three generation Capuchine picture.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks

Dolly and Dumpling's latest pictures are just delightful, Cindy!

Dolly _looks_ like a hen! She has the cutest face!

Hopefully, I will be able to tell her apart by her face and size (and if she sticks close to Dumpling!)   

Shi


----------



## Skyeking

Dolly is really sporting that Capuchine look, she sure looks like dad and grandpa.  

Dumpling is just gorgeous and content looking as ever.

Thank you for sharing the update.


----------



## TAWhatley

Dolly and Dumpling are beautiful youngsters! I hope we'll be seeing more of them soon!

Terry


----------



## Pidgey

You know, Cindy, I'm not griping, but you sure took your time posting a Dolly & Dumpling update--that was 12 days, for cryin' out loud!

They sure are lookin' all grown up, now.

Pidgey


----------



## Charis

Pidgey said:


> You know, Cindy, I'm not griping, but you sure took your time posting a Dolly & Dumpling update--that was 12 days, for cryin' out loud!
> 
> They sure are lookin' all grown up, now.
> 
> Pidgey


She has been rather occupied and her time has not been her own.


----------



## Whitefeather

Pidgey said:


> * You know, Cindy, I'm not griping, but *you sure took your time posting a Dolly & Dumpling update--that was 12 days*, for cryin' out loud!
> 
> ** *They sure are lookin' all grown up, now.*
> 
> Pidgey


* I know.  

In addition to being busy with the Glendale Pigeon Rescue, I've not been feeling well.
I haven't even had the desire to pick up the camera, which is completely out of character for me.  

** Yes, they are. 
It's funny though, now Dolly seems bigger than Dumpling. She was so behind him at first.

They are too funny. They really enjoy playing on the floor of the aviary. 
The other day, one of them spotted a canada pea that had been tossed out of a seed dish & started pecking at it. The other had to come running over to see what treasure had been found. They chased that pea around for the longest time.  
THEN . . .
Dad had to come down & start chasing both of them, spoiling all their fun & *my *entertainment.  

Cindy


----------



## Pidgey

Life seems to have gotten terribly busy for all of us, I'm afraid. I'm sorry you're not feeling well besides all of that Glendale stuff. Don't know if you've got what's been going on around here, but we've all had a nasty upper and lower respiratory thing. Hope you get to feeling better soon!

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Cindy,

The " kids" are REALLY looking good! I wonder if Dolly is actually the male and Dumpling the girl. I guess time will tell. Thanks for taking the time to update us.

I'm sorry also to hear you haven't been feeling well, hope you feel better REAL soon. Don't forget to take care of YOURSELF, as you have been so busy tending to others.

Pidgey, I hope you and your family are feeling better too!


----------



## Whitefeather

Pidgey said:


> Life seems to have gotten terribly busy for all of us, I'm afraid.
> 
> I'm sorry you're not feeling well besides all of that Glendale stuff.
> *Don't know if you've got what's been going on around here, but we've all had a nasty upper and lower respiratory thing*. Hope you get to feeling better soon!
> 
> Pidgey


I did have a 'common' cold about a month ago. It took it's course but now I'm dealing with the same type of respiratory/lung issue I had two years ago.
Crackles were heard so I've had two chest X-rays. First was normal. Just had the second & haven't receive an urgent call so suspect the second was normal was well. Should be getting a call today with the results.
Somewhere along the line, I've lost every ounce of energy I had. Sure wish I could remember where I left it.  



Trees Gray said:


> Hi Cindy,
> 
> The " kids" are REALLY looking good! *I wonder if Dolly is actually the male and Dumpling the girl*. I guess time will tell. Thanks for taking the time to update us.
> 
> I'm sorry also to hear you haven't been feeling well, hope you feel better REAL soon. Don't forget to take care of YOURSELF, as you have been so busy tending to others.
> 
> Pidgey, I hope you and your family are feeling better too!


I don't know, Treesa. I'm still going with Dolly being the girl. 
I do know Malio is doing a lot of dancing around Dolly. I've told him whatever thoughts he has going on, he can just forget them.  

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking

AZWhitefeather said:


> I don't know, Treesa. I'm still going with Dolly being the girl.
> *I do know Malio is doing a lot of dancing around Dolly. * I've told him whatever thoughts he has going on, he can just forget them.
> Cindy


Well.....sometimes the males know before we do, so that may just be the case. I have had a few males flirting with Darth, so I am wondering myself....


----------



## Margarret

Cindy,
Thanks for the update and the pictures of D&D. Dolly sure is the spitting image of her dad. I have a book on genetics. I'll see if I can figure out how the crest is passed on and if it is one of those sex linked traits. 

I'm sorry to hear that you have not been feeling well. I'm experiencing the same thing-chest crackles, fatigue etc. on top of a bad cold. It must be sweeping the country as Pidgey you have it too, sounds like. It is a nasty bug.
I hope everyone with it is feeling better soon. 

Margaret


----------



## Lovebirds

Margarret said:


> Cindy,
> Thanks for the update and the pictures of D&D. Dolly sure is the spitting image of her dad. I have a book on genetics. I'll see if I can figure out how the crest is passed on and if it is one of those sex linked traits.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that you have not been feeling well. I'm experiencing the same thing-chest crackles, fatigue etc. on top of a bad cold. It must be sweeping the country as Pidgey you have it too, sounds like. It is a nasty bug.
> I hope everyone with it is feeling better soon.
> 
> Margaret


They both are so pretty. Pretty as a picture!!  
Well, we've got "it" too........my Dad and Mom have been sick and I went to visit them last week and guess I brought it home with me, cause now Everett and I have both got "it"......he's worse than me, so far anyway.........oh well, I can't complain. First time I've been sick since July of 2005.


----------



## little bird

Recipe for Everybody:

In a 12 ounce mug squeeze the Juice of one lemon + Jigger of 5 star brandy + a BIG dollop of honey + enough hot water to fill the mug.....stir well. Wrap yourself in a very warm blanket and drink the whole toddy.....repeat as necessary until ''it'' is gone or you just don't give a darn anymore.


----------



## Lovebirds

little bird said:


> Recipe for Everybody:
> 
> In a 12 ounce mug squeeze the Juice of one lemon + Jigger of 5 star brandy + a BIG dollop of honey + enough hot water to fill the mug.....stir well. Wrap yourself in a very warm blanket and drink the whole toddy.....repeat as necessary until ''it'' is gone or you just don't give a darn anymore.


  "it" might be gone, but I'd have a hangover that would take another week to get over!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Cindy, sorry you're not feeling well - because of that I won't fuss over not seeing the babies more often.  The flu is everywhere here too. We have stopped going to the museum for our volunteer work, at least until people are not so sick. 

The babies are grown up and still looking so sweet and precious. Their names continue to suit them so well.

I hope everyone gets well really fast.


----------



## birdlvr555

*awwwwwwwww!*

they r soooooo cute! my pigeons had babys once but the male got scared by a snake that crawled into the cage and pushed them out by accident. sadly they died.


----------



## jimmycarter

Hey congratulations!! they are lovely. Do you know you can make a custom skin out of their pics and use it on your fav gadgets? They look absolutely amazing as a cover. I read a story online where this chap had the same and must say the picture looks gorgeous. You can also read the full story here: http://uniqueskins.com/blog/2009/04/17/thank-you-brono/


----------



## GirlLovePigeons

aww how cute!!!
my dad is hopefully getting some new babies in too. 

&& currently i have one baby in my lap. he cant fly yet tho. (=

Congrats!! (=


----------



## piegonsrock

i don't object. don't remove sticky!!


----------



## piegonsrock

keep sticky on


----------



## piegonsrock

they are so cute i hope my english pouters have littel ones like that


----------



## sreeshs

This is one of the best posts, having able to see the growth of squabs from the start moving day by day is a pleasure to the eyes and also a good material for novice breeders to check up on, pls dont remove the sticky and pls do post more of them


----------



## Whitefeather

piegonsrock said:


> *i don't object. don't remove sticky*!!





sreeshs said:


> This is one of the best posts, having able to see the growth of squabs from the start moving day by day is a pleasure to the eyes and also a good material for novice breeders to check up on, *pls dont remove the sticky and pls do post more of them*


No worries. I have no idea what prompted the above comment. 

These days, Dolly and Dumpling spend much of their time stirring up trouble at Grandpa's place.  
I'll see what I have as far as update photos and get some posted.

Cindy


----------



## spencejd

when i found roger he had yellow hair!he would sit there shaking his wings and we called him hungry horris because he ate so much.


----------



## Charis

spencejd said:


> when i found roger he had yellow hair!he would sit there shaking his wings and we called him *hungry horris *because he ate so much.



That's very funny.


----------



## tipllers rule

Maggie-NC said:


> Can't think of anything cuter than a little pink bottom of a baby pigeon. They are adorable. Cindy, it will be interesting to see how they look. Any names yet?
> 
> Congratulations.


hey this is 6 months later keep the pics comin


----------



## Pigeon80error

*Nice going! *

Hey those are some beautiful chicks!- They are going to be beautiful perfect pigeons!

Congratulations on the new babies
Can't wait to see the photos!

-Dan


----------



## Sonorgirl

Congratulations! What a wonderful suprise... My babies were born yesterday, they are my first ones. This is awesome Ill be able to watch these babies progress together with my own. Im not really sure what to expect, thankfully the parents know what to do...lol Oops my bad I didnt see the date on this original post....Im so dingy sometimes...lol


----------

